# The Classical Music Project, #2101-2200



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Giselle

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John Coolidge:* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Nixon in China
Phrygian Gates
Shaker Loops
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur
Violin Concerto

*Adams, John Luther:* 
Become Ocean

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22
Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche"
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Alain, Jehan:* 
Litanies

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Antheil, George:* 
Ballet Mécanique
Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
English Dances, opp. 27 & 33
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
Symphony #1, op. 22

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #1 in D minor
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Asencio, Vicente:* 
Cuarteto en Fa

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Bacri, Nicolas:* 
Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Agnus Dei
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
Piano Sonata
Séquence

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral
Un Sueño en la Floresta

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Four Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75
Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76

*Bax, Arnold:* 
In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
Six Bagatelles, op. 126
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
Remote Galaxy, op. 81

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Folk Songs
Laborintus II
Sequenza VIII
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Te Deum, op. 22
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Chichester Psalms
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Piano Concerto in D
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boëllmann, Léon:* 
Suite Gothique, op. 25

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Pli Selon Pli
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 105
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Four Songs, op. 43
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Browne, John:* 
Stabat iuxta Christi crucem

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
Atlas Eclipticalis
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Cardew, Cornelius:* 
Thälmann Variations

*Carrillo, Julián:* 
Preludio a Colón

*Carter, Elliott:* 
A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Šu
Violin Concerto

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Scherzi
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera


----------



## Trout

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Coates, Gloria:* 
String Quartet #7 "Angels"

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Billy the Kid
Clarinet Concerto
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Coulthard, Jean:* 
Piano Concerto

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Couperin, Louis:* 
Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher

*Crawford Seeger, Ruth:* 
String Quartet 1931

*Crumb, George:* 
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Crusell, Bernhard Henrik:* 
Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero

*Davies, Peter Maxwell:* 
Trumpet Concerto

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
L'isle joyeuse, L 106
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dohnányi, Ernõ [Ernst von]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
Symphony #2 in E, op. 40
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
La vie antérieure
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupont, Gabriel:* 
La maison dans les dunes
Les heures dolentes

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dusapin, Pascal:* 
Seven Solos for Orchestra

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Métaboles
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #5 in F, op. 76
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Le jardin clos, op. 106
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Pleurs d'or, op. 72
Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione
Terrain

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finnissy, Michael:* 
Red Earth

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Dies Natalis, op. 8
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
In Terra Pax, op. 39
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Panis Angelicus
Piano Quintet in F minor
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Trois Chorals
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts
Hosanna to the Son of David

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Music in 12 Parts
Music with Changing Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
The Photographer
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony

*Goebbels, Heiner:* 
Surrogate Cities

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Gomes, Antônio Carlos:* 
Il Guarany (O Guarani)

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Greenwood, Jonny:* 
48 Responses to Polymorphia

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Four Psalms, op. 74
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27

*Griffes, Charles:* 
Roman Sketches, op. 7
The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gruber, Heinz Karl [HK]:* 
Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
Offertorium
String Quartet #4
Viola Concerto

*Guilmant, Alexandre:* 
Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
limited approximations
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Chansons grises
Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Violin Sonata in C

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Harrison, Lou:* 
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #41 in C
Symphony #42 in D
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #80 in D minor
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Kammermusik, op. 36
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holmboe, Vagn:* 
Four Symphonic Metamorphoses

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
Savitri, op. 25
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Pastorale d'été
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basilienses"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Humperdinck, Engelbert:* 
Hänsel und Gretel

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales (Ports of Call)

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail:* 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army"
String Quartet #2
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
Ave Maria... virgo serena
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kancheli, Giya:* 
Time... and Again

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Masquerade Suite
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23
Sea Pictures

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Summer Evening

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Le Livre de la Jungle
Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
Paysages et Marines, op. 63
String Quartet #1, op. 51

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
Stele, op. 33

*Kvěch, Otomar:* 
Symphony in E-flat

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Langlais, Jean:* 
Suite Médiévale, op. 56


----------



## Trout

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Tous les regretz
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Hamburg Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet #2
Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Lobo, Duarte:* 
Missa pro defunctis à 8 (1621)

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lucier, Alvin:* 
I Am Sitting in a Room

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Benedictus, LWV 64/2
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Je vivroie liement
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quadrivium
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
Symphony #4, H. 305
Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352

*Marttinen, Tauno:* 
Violin Concerto, op. 13

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50
Symphony #3

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki (Fairy Tales)
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1
String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Harawi
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Les Offrandes oubliées
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Meyerbeer, Giacomo:* 
Les Huguenots

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Młynarski, Emil:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Mouton, Jean:* 
Nesciens mater virgo virum

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Gondwana

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nilsson, Torsten:* 
Nox Angustae

*Nono, Luigi:* 
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
La fabbrica illuminata
Promoteo
.....sofferte onde serene…

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ortiz, Diego:* 
Trattado de Glosas

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Canon and Gigue in D
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Panufnik, Roxanna:* 
Three Paths to Peace

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Arbos
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Miserere
Pari Intervallo
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Emanations
Fluorescences
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7
Violin Concerto #2

*Pfitzner, Hans:* 
Palestrina

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Pintscher, Matthias:* 
Fünf Orchesterstücke

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Le Bal Masqué
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Tel jour, telle nuit
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
14 Songs, op. 34
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rainier, Priaulx:* 
Cello Concerto

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rangström, Ture:* 
Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars"

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Symphony #6 "Vincentiana"
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"
Violin Concerto

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
An die Hoffnung, op. 124
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Piano Phase
Proverb
Six Marimbas
Tehillim
The Desert Music
Triple Quartet

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Reimann, Aribert:* 
Lear

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Il Tramonto (The Sunset)
Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
Sensemayá

*Rheinberger, Joseph Gabriel:* 
12 Monologues, op. 162

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

*Rochberg, George:* 
String Quartet #3
Violin Concerto

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Roman, Johan Helmich:* 
Drottningholm Music

*Romitelli, Fausto:* 
Professor Bad Trip

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61


----------



## Trout

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean"

*Ruders, Poul:* 
Solar Trilogy

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
Coming Together
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin
Notes on Light
Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Dichotomie
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Parade
Socrate
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Aion
Anahit
Hurqualia
Natura Renovatur
Okanagon
Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)"
Uaxuctum

*Schaeffer, Pierre and Henry, Pierre:* 
Symphonie pour un homme seul

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schmitt, Florent:* 
Crépuscules, op. 56

*Schnebel, Dieter:* 
Schubert-Phantasie

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
Viola Concerto

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
String Quartet #4, op. 37
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schreker, Franz:* 
Chamber Symphony

*Schubert, Franz:* 
Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie"
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Mangrove
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Séverac, Déodat de:* 
À l'aube dans la montagne
En Languedoc

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Bard, op. 64
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Symphony #5

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
String Quartet #2 in D minor
The Bartered Bride

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32
Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante"

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Cosmic Pulses
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Klavierstücke I-IV
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Momente
Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light)
Stimmung
Tierkreis

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Die Fledermaus

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 39
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Duo Concertant
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Gondoliers
The Mikado
The Pirates of Penzance

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Swayne, Giles:* 
The Silent Land

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"
Violin Concerto #1, op. 35

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Tailleferre, Germaine:* 
Concertino for Harp and Orchestra

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Miserere nostri
Spem in Alium

*Tan Dun:* 
Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik
Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

*Thomson, Virgil:* 
Four Saints in Three Acts

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Turnage, Mark-Anthony:* 
Three Screaming Popes

*Tüür, Erkki-Sven:* 
Crystallisatio
Requiem
Viola Concerto "Illuminatio"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Tzanou, Athanasia:* 
La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
Composition #2 "Dies Irae"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Mass in G minor
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
O Magnum Mysterium
Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
Guitar Concerto
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Vivier, Claude:* 
Zipangu

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Symphony #1 in B-flat minor
The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach)
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Warlock, Peter:* 
Capriol Suite

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata #29 in A minor "L'Infidèle"

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22


----------



## Trout

*Willan, Healey:* 
Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

*Wyschnegradsky, Ivan:* 
24 Preludes in Quarter-Tone System, op. 22

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Eonta
Jonchaies
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Nuits
Pithoprakta
Pléïades

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. You can see the full listing here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

2001.	Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002.	Bartók: Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
2003.	Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004.	Poulenc: Le Bal Masqué
2005.	Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor

2006.	Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007.	Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008.	Pärt: Miserere
2009.	Schmitt: Crépuscules, op. 56
2010.	Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"

2011.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"
2012.	Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013.	Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
2014.	Ives: String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army"
2015.	Ives: String Quartet #2

2016.	Hahn: Violin Sonata in C
2017.	Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018.	Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96
2019.	Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
2020.	Scelsi: Aion

2021.	Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022.	Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023.	Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024.	Rubinstein: Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean"
2025.	Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul

2026.	Satie: Socrate
2027.	Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40
2028.	Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029.	Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030.	Walton: Symphony #1 in B-flat minor

2031.	Klami: Sea Pictures
2032.	Turina: Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76
2033.	Franck: Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17
2034.	Schumann: Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20
2035.	Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)

2036.	Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167
2037.	Barber: Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9
2038.	Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039.	Glass: Music with Changing Parts
2040.	Rheinberger: 12 Monologues, op. 162

2041.	Bartók: Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36
2042.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
2043.	Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044.	Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045.	Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra

2046.	Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047.	Fauré: Pleurs d'or, op. 72
2048.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1
2049.	Xenakis: Nuits
2050.	Stockhausen: Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light)

2051.	Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052.	Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35
2053.	Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054.	Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055.	Tüür: Crystallisatio

2056.	Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057.	Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058.	Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059.	Penderecki: Emanations
2060.	Scelsi: Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)"

2061.	Reimann: Lear
2062.	Messiaen: Harawi
2063.	Berio: Folk Songs
2064.	Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74
2065.	Cardew: Thälmann Variations

2066.	Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
2067.	Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36
2068.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44
2069.	Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 (1621)
2070.	Couperin, L.: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher

2071.	Xenakis: Jonchaies
2072.	Bartók: Four Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93
2073.	Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074.	Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075.	Reich: Triple Quartet

2076.	Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
2077.	Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078.	Respighi: Il Tramonto (The Sunset)
2079.	Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante"
2080.	Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117

2081.	Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082.	Glass: The Photographer
2083.	Mathias: Symphony #3
2084.	Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85
2085.	Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279

2086.	Scelsi: Okanagon
2087.	Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14
2088.	Nono: .....sofferte onde serene…
2089.	Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115
2090.	Arnold: English Dances, opp. 27 & 33

2091.	Chin: Šu
2092.	Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
2093.	Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis
2094.	Haydn: Symphony #41 in C
2095.	Sculthorpe: Mangrove

2096.	Wyschnegradsky: 24 Preludes in Quarter-Tone System, op. 22
2097.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie"
2098.	Rochberg: Violin Concerto
2099.	Dupont: La maison dans les dunes
2100.	Pärt: Arbos


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current board:

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 22
Haas: Hyperion - 31
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Mozart / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 22
Haas: Hyperion - 31
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 38
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## Mika

After MS

Britten Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 22
Haas: Hyperion - 32
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 38
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thank you Trout as always 

After Mika

Walton / Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 22
Haas: Hyperion - 32
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 38
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## ptr

Thank you Trout as always 

After Ghost

Haas / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 34
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 38
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Mozart / Partch

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 34
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 40
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Nono / Szymanowski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 34
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 40
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 7
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

After Blancrocher:

Xenakis / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 34
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 40
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 7
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 29


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

Szymanowski Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
*Haas: Hyperion - 34*
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 41*
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## pjang23

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 34
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schuman / Szymanowski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 34
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Haas / Szymanowski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 36
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 11
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Benjamin / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
*Haas: Hyperion - 37*
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 11
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion

After MG
Pagodas / Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 37
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 11
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 28


----------



## Trout

Haas needs 4 more points over Schuman for enshrinement so the board is still:

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 37
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 11
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

My bad - Sorry
My eyes aren't as good as they used to be!


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Xenakis / Knussen : Symphony #3

Nominated:
Knussen : Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 37
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 11
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 30


----------



## uaxuctum

pjang23's vote collided with mine and it appears no one has since detected/corrected the skipparoo (I guess because mine got "forgotten" at the bottom of the previous page). The board should be:

Nominated:

Knussen : Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 23
Haas: Hyperion - 37
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 11
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## 20centrfuge

After uaxuctum:

Gubaidulina (2)

Nominated:

Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Haas: Hyperion - 34
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 40
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 7
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 29


----------



## 20centrfuge

1st section of the Ruders Symphony


----------



## ptr

After 20centrfuge:

Knussen (sec) / Ruders (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 22
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Haas: Hyperion - 34
Knussen : Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 40
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) -2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 7
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 29


----------



## Trout

I think 20centrfuge copied off the wrong board.

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Haas: Hyperion - 37
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 11
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Martinu Szymanowski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Haas: Hyperion - 37
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## uaxuctum

(Note my latest post was not a new vote, but a correction to the board because my last vote had gotten skipped.)

After pjang23:

Haas / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Haas: Hyperion - 39
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Menotti / Haas

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Haas: Hyperion - 40
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Furrer / Haas

Nominated:

Furrer: Spur - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
*Haas: Hyperion - 41*
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
*Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34*
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion


Nominated:

Furrer: Spur - 2 - Trout


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Haas: Hyperion - 41
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout (and with Haas removed from board)
Furrer (sec) / Casella

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 18
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 4
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Haas: Hyperion - 41
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Brittens

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 20
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 4
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Haas: Hyperion - 41
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## Trout

Yes, my bad with the Haas.

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 20
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 4
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 3
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Knussen Britten

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 4
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 5
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 2
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 32


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Xenakis / Ruders

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 4
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 5
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 34


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Xenakis / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 4
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 5
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 34
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 36


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Schuman / Wuorinen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 4
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 5
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 36
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 36


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Szymanowski / Knussen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 4
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 36
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 36


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Scelsi/Szymanowski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 4
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 19
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 36
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 15
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 36


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Furrer / Szymanowski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 6
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 19
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 36
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 36


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Schuman / Granados

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 24
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 6
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 19
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 38
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 36


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Benjamin / Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 6
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 19
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 38
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 37


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Szymanowski / Xenakis


Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 6
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 19
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 38
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 38


----------



## ptr

After MS

Pettersson (nom) / Xenakis

*Nominated*:
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 2 - ptr (listen)

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 6
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 19
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 38
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 39


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Pettersson (sec) / Xenakis


Nominated:



Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 6
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 25
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 19
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 38
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 40


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mika

Gubaidulina/Ruders

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 6
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 27
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 4
Scelsi: Ohoi - 19
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 38
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 40


----------



## uaxuctum

After 20centrfuge:

Xenakis / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 6
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 27
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 4
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 38
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 42


----------



## MagneticGhost

After uaxuctum 

Ruders / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 6
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 27
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 38
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 43


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Furrer / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 27
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 38
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
Xenakis: Shaar - 44


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schuman / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 27
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
*Schuman: Violin Concerto - 39*
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13
*Xenakis: Shaar - 46*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What do we do when two works are enshrined at once?


----------



## Mika

MoonlightSonata said:


> What do we do when two works are enshrined at once?


We do double enshrinement


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 27
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## Mika

after new board

Pettersson Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 27
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 6
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 18
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Szymanowski / Grime

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 27
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 6
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Walton/Casella

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 27
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 6
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Pettersson / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Martinu / Benjamin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Martinu / Benjamin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost:

Tüür / Martinů

*Nominated*:

Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
*Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28*
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
*Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28*
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
*Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 35*
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312

*Nominated*:

Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Szymanowski / Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 16
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 22
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 13


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Granados / Wuorinen
Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 8
Granados: Valses poéticos - 18
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 22
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Furrer / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 10
Granados: Valses poéticos - 18
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 23
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Furrer/Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 18
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 23
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Granados / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 10
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony 15 - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 24
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Trout

Adding in nathanb:

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 24
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## ptr

After Trout's addition:

Pettersson / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 29
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 6
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 24
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## 20centrfuge

After ptr

Gubaidulina/Ruders

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 31
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 7
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 24
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Mika

After 20cent

Benjamin Leeuw

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 31
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 7
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 24
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Gubaidulina / Nono

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 33
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 7
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 24
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## mmsbls

I hadn't really thought much about the works on the current board until another thread got me thinking about contemporary music at TC. The current board consists of 5 post 2000 works, 18 20th century works (many contemporary), and only 1 work from before 1900. So yes, we are well into the 2000s in number of works enshrined, but still contemporary and modern works are in full force here.


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Gubaidulina Szymanowski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 15
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 35
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 7
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 25
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Szymanowski / Grime

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 35
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 7
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 27
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Moszkowski (1898, if that's okay...) / Hausegger (might as well have been pre -1900s)

Nominated:
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 1 - Trout
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 21
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 35
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 7
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 27
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Britten / Britten

Nominated:
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 1 - Trout
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 22
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 35
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 7
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 27
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Gubadulaina / Walton

Nominated:
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 1 - Trout
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 22
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
*Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 37*
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 7
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 27
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## ptr

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"

After Ghost

Ruders / Pettersson

*Nominated*:
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 1 - Trout
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 22
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 27
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Britten x 2

Nominated:
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 1 - Trout
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 24
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 27
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Walton/Onslow

Nominated:
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 1 - Trout
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 24
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 12
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 27
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Szymanowski / Furrer

Nominated:
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 1 - Trout
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 24
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 13
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 29
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

After Blancrocher:

Hausegger [sec.] / Moszkowski [sec.]

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 24
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 13
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 29
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Benjamin / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 32
Britten: Curlew River - 24
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 13
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 29
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Szymanowski / Tüür

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 32
Britten: Curlew River - 24
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 13
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Moszkowski / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 32
Britten: Curlew River - 24
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 13
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Mika

After trout

Pettersson Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 33
Britten: Curlew River - 24
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 13
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Britten / Britten
Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 33
Britten: Curlew River - 25
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 13
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Guest

After MS

Furrer/Ruders

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 33
Britten: Curlew River - 25
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 15
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 10
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15

I'd nominate something older in response to mmsbls, but I try not to flood the board any more. So hurry up and get my Brittens in


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Furrer / Pettersson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 33
Britten: Curlew River - 25
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 10
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Benjamin / Onslow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 35
Britten: Curlew River - 25
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 10
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MagnetoGhost

Ruders/Benjamin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 36
Britten: Curlew River - 25
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 12
Scelsi: Ohoi - 20
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

After 20centrfuge:

Scelsi / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 36
Britten: Curlew River - 25
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 16
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 12
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Grime / Tüür

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 36
Britten: Curlew River - 25
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 18
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 12
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 5
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Moszkowski / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 36
Britten: Curlew River - 25
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 18
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 12
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 5
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Benjamin / Curlew

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
*Benjamin: Written on Skin - 38*
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 20
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 18
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 12
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 5
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin 

After MagneticGhost

Bach, C.P.E. / Granados

Nominated:

Bach, C.P.E. - Keyboard Sonatas - 2 - Blancrocher *

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 18
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 12
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 5
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


* I'm willing to change my nomination should other tc projectors prefer that individual sonatas by C.P.E. Bach be mentioned. In that case, it could simply be deleted and I'll re-nominate at another time.


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Pettersson Leeuw

Nominated:

Bach, C.P.E. - Keyboard Sonatas - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 18
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 12
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 5
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ruders / Furrer

*Nominated*:
Bach, C.P.E. - Keyboard Sonatas - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 18
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 14
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 31
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 5
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Mompou/Szym

*Nominated*:
Bach, C.P.E. - Keyboard Sonatas - 2 - Blancrocher
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas -2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 18
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 14
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 32
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 5
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Babbitt / Moszkowski

Nominated:
Bach, C.P.E. - Keyboard Sonatas - 2 - Blancrocher
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 18
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 14
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 32
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 5
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15 

I think with CPE Bach since he wrote a very large amount of keyboard sonatas, they can be grouped together however in their various editions, usually limited to one Wq. work but some could have multiple work numbers. Typically though I'm not sure how many keyboard sonatas he has written but I've seen that there is a 26-volume work of his complete keyboard solos, of which I imagine many would be keyboard sonatas - I think it might be too many different works in one listing.


----------



## ptr

PaulieGatto said:


> I think with CPE Bach since he wrote a very large amount of keyboard sonatas, they can be grouped together however in their various editions, usually limited to one Wq. work but some could have multiple work numbers. Typically though I'm not sure how many keyboard sonatas he has written but I've seen that there is a 26-volume work of his complete keyboard solos, of which I imagine many would be keyboard sonatas - I think it might be too many different works in one listing.


I quite agree with PeGe! Maybe we could limit it to "Six collections of Clavier Sonaten für Kenner und Liebhaber, 1779-87 ("Kenner und Liebhaber" sonatas), Wq. 56-61" which I think is the best collection of CPE's Sonatas (one of would also be fine with me! (I often plonk from these collections on my 5 octave Clavichord! Vary fun music to play!))

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls

I agree with PaulieGatto about the Bach Keyboard Sonatas. I think we need to select a more specific set.



nathanb said:


> I'd nominate something older in response to mmsbls, but I try not to flood the board any more. So hurry up and get my Brittens in


Just to be clear - I have no problem whatsoever with the modern/contemporary content of the current board. I just thought it was interesting. People should feel free to nominate whatever they wish.

After PaulieGatto:

Grime / Tuur

Nominated:
Bach, C.P.E. - Keyboard Sonatas - 2 - Blancrocher
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 14
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 32
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## 20centrfuge

After mmsbls

Szymanowski/Ruders

Nominated:
Bach, C.P.E. - Keyboard Sonatas - 2 - Blancrocher
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 34
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

ptr said:


> I quite agree with PeGe! Maybe we could limit it to "Six collections of Clavier Sonaten für Kenner und Liebhaber, 1779-87 ("Kenner und Liebhaber" sonatas), Wq. 56-61" which I think is the best collection of CPE's Sonatas (one of would also be fine with me! (I often plonk from these collections on my 5 octave Clavichord! Vary fun music to play!))
> 
> /ptr


Thanks for the input, Paulie and ptr--that sounds great to me. Could the next poster please alter my nomination to the following:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 2 - Blancrocher


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Szymanowski / Hausegger

Nominated:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 2 - Blancrocher
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
*Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 36*
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56

Nominated:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 2 - Blancrocher
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Babbitt / Walton

Nominated:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 2 - Blancrocher
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 31
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 11
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## science

after MG:

Babbitt / Mompou 

Nominated:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 33
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 11
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

That's a wrap for the Babbitt....

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences 

Nominated:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 11
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## ptr

After Ghost's wrap

Pettersson / Bach, C.P.E. (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 3
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 6
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 11
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Tuur Knussen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 3
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 22
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 11
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Scelsi / Riley

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 3
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 24
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 11
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> Just to be clear - I have no problem whatsoever with the modern/contemporary content of the current board. I just thought it was interesting. People should feel free to nominate whatever they wish.


Ok cool. Cuz I'm thinking a lot about Weber... but I'm also thinking a lot about Stockhausen


----------



## Aecio

Scelsi/Walton


Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 3
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 26
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bach Moszkowski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 26
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hausegger / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 26
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Grime / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 26
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Ruders / Furrer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 26
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 26
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Curlew / Onslow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 6
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 26
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Scelsi Knussen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 18
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 6
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 28
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Walton/Casella

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 6
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 28
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 12
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 6
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 30
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 8
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Grime / Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 12
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 6
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 30
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Scelsi / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 5
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 13
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 6
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 32
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Bach Moszkowski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 7
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 13
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 6
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 21
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 32
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Moszkowski / Pettersson 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 7
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 13
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 6
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 32
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Onslow/Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 8
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 13
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 32
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 8
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 34
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## ptr

After uaxuctum

Knussen / Bach, C.P.E.

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 3
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 34
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Pettersson / Mompou

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 4
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 17
Scelsi: Ohoi - 34
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

In recognition of Holy Week. A seasonal nomination. As I've said before - I'm not a huge Liszt fan but he composed a few wonders. Here is one of them. Make sure you listen to the version with Organ accompaniment. I can't suggest a recording because My version is a BBC freebie with the superlative Andrew Parrott / Taverner Consort combo.

After Blancrocher

Ruders / Liszt (nom)

*Nominated*:
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 4
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 19
Scelsi: Ohoi - 34
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38/ Liszt (sec)

Nominated:
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 4
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 19
Scelsi: Ohoi - 34
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mika

Ruders/Say (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 4
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 34
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Moszkowski / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 9
*Britten: Curlew River - 28*
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 4
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 3
*Scelsi: Ohoi - 35*
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 4
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 3
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Grime / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 4
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 3
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Moszkowski / Mompou 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 5
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 3
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Nancarrow / Ruders

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 19
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 5
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 3
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## ptr

After MoonlightSonata

Furrer / Say

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 28
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 5
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Curlew / Walton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 30
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 5
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Mompou/Liszt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 30
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Liszt Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 30
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 9
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Scelsi / Tüür

Nominated:

Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 30
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Britten Curlew / Hausegger

Nominated:

Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 32
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 7
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hausegger / Pettersson 

Nominated:

Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 32
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 26
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Grime / Moszkowski

Nominated:

Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 32
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Nielsen Strauss

Nominated:
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 2 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 2 - uaxuctum
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 32
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Wassenaer/Walton

Nominated:
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 2 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 2 - uaxuctum
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 1 - pjang23
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici -2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 32
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Nielsen (sec) / Strauss (sec)

Nominated:
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 2 - uaxuctum
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici -2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 32
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 4
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Curlew / Walton

Nominated:
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 2 - uaxuctum
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici -2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 34
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 4
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 22
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ruders / Scelsi (sec)

*Nominated*:
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici -2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 9
Britten: Curlew River - 34
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 4
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 24
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Tuur Britten

Nominated:
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 9
*Britten: Curlew River - 35*
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 4
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 24
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Mika

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River

New board
Nominated:
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 4
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 24
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Richafort / Moszkowski 

Nominated:
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 2 - science 
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 21
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 4
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 14
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 24
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After science:

Nono / Granados

Nominated:

Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 2 - science 
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici -2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 28
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 4
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 24
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Grime / Wassenaer

Nominated:

Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 2 - science

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 30
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 4
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 24
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Grime / Bach CPE

Nominated:

Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 2 - science

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 10
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 32
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 4
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 24
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hausegger / Nielsen

Nominated:

Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 2 - science

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 10
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 32
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 24
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Richafort / Britten

Nominated:



Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 10
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 32
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 24
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Grime / Ruders

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 10
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
*Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 34*
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures

Nominated:



Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 10
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 26
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## ptr

after MS

Pettersson / Bach, C.P.E.

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 11
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 28
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 17
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Walton/Bach

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 14
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 28
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 4
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Partch / Say

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 28
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Strauss Moszkowski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 28
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Guest

After pjang

 Stockhausen / Stockhausen 

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Carré - 2 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 1 - nathanb

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 28
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Mika

After nathanb

Britten Pettersson

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Carré - 2 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 1 - nathanb

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 20
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 29
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Pettersson / Leeuw

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Carré - 2 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 1 - nathanb

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 31
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Tüür / Wassenaer

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Carré - 2 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 1 - nathanb

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 31
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Liszt / Ruders

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Carré - 2 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 1 - nathanb

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 16
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 31
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Nono / Stockhausen Licht (sec)

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Carré - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 21
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 31
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 2
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## ptr

After MS

Ruders / Furrer

*Nominated*:
Stockhausen: Carré - 2 - nathanb

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 22
Granados: Valses poéticos - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 31
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 4
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 2
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Granados/Richafort

*Nominated*:
Stockhausen: Carré - 2 - nathanb

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 22
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 31
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 5
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 2
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Stockhausen (Carré) [sec.]

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 22
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 11
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 31
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 5
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 2
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Hausegger / Pettersson

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 22
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 13
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 32
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 5
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 2
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tuur / Hausegger

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 22
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 32
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 5
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 2
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Furrer/Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 19
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 32
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 5
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 2
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## science

after nathanb: 

Moszkowski / Richafort 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 21
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 32
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 6
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 2
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Onslow / Leeuw

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 32
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 6
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 2
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Mika

After MS

Britten Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 32
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 6
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Richafort / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 32
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Pettersson / Furrer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 34
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 16
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Scelsi / Tüür

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 5
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 34
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 17
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Bach Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 34
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 17
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Petersson / Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 15
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 36
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 17
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Tuur / Wassenaer

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 15
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 36
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Liszt Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 36
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Petterson / Liszt

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 15
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 38
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Hausegger / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 15
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16*
Pettersson: Symphony #15 - 39*
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 15
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

Re-Adding Mika's

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Pagodas / Liszt

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 34
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## ptr

After MS

Ruders / Furrer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 34
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 19
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Onslow/Walton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 34
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 12
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Britten / Liszt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 36
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 6
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 12
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 4
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Strauss Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 36
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 7
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 12
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 3
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Stockhausen / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 16
*Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 37*
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 7
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 12
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
*Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 30*
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas

After nathanb:

Wassenaer / Moszkowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 16
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 7
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 12
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Onslow / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 16
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 8
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 16
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Ruders / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 16
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 8
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 19
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Mika

After PG

Bach Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 8
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony) - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## ptr

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)

After Mika

Knussen / Ruders

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 8
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Wassenaer/Bach

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 19
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 8
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 8
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Liszt / Richafort

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 19
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 24
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 8
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 20
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost:

Tüür / Granados

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 19
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 25
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 8
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 22
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Nielsen Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 25
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 10
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 22
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Furrer / Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 28
Granados: Valses poéticos - 25
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 16
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 11
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 22
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tüür / Hausegger

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 28
Granados: Valses poéticos - 25
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 11
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Furrer / Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 30
Granados: Valses poéticos - 25
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 11
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Nielsen / Furrer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 25
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## science

after ptr:

Richafort / Moszkowski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 19
Furrer: Spur - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 25
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Granados / Casella

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 5
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Mika

After MS

Liszt Say

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 6
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 20
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Say/Walton

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Richafort / Liszt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost:

Tüür / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 26
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## science

MS and I crashed into each other, so I am going to add my vote (Richafort / Moszkowski) back in: 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 26
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 9
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Trout

After science's fix:

Furrer / Wassenaer

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 26
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Trout

Knussen/Maxwell Davies -nomination

Nominated:

Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No.9 (20centrfuge)

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 17
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 26
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17
Quick reply to this message Reply Reply With Quote Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Blog this Post


----------



## mmsbls

After 20centrfuge:

Tuur / Hausegger

Nominated:

Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No.9 (20centrfuge)

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## 20centrfuge

Fix

Nomination: Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 -1- (20centrfuge)

Sec:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Mika

After 20cent

Liszt Furrer

Nomination: Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 -1- (20centrfuge)

Sec:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Furrer: Spur - 34
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Trout

jumped the enshrinement gun


----------



## Mika

Furrer too fast - Tuur only 6 behind


----------



## ptr

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur

*After Mika picking up Trout's jumped gun!*

PMD (sec) / Furrer

*Nomination*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 20
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 -3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Liszt / MD

*Nomination*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 27
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 22
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 21
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Granados/Walton

*Nomination*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 29
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 22
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 17
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Partch

*Nomination*:

*Seconded*:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 29
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 22
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 13
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 6
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Strauss Nielsen

Nomination: 


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 29
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 22
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 22
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Granados / Leeuw

Nomination:


Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 31
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 22
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Tuur / Wuorinen

Nomination:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 31
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 22
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Nono / PMD

*Nomination*:

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 31
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 22
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Liszt Tuur

Nomination:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 31
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 24
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Liszt / Granados

Nomination:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 32
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 5
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Liszt / Stockhausen

Nomination:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 32
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 28
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MS

MaxyD/Knussen

Nomination:


Seconded:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 32
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 28
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 7
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After 20centrfuge:

Granados / Mompou

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 34
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 18
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 28
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Hausegger / Wassenaer


Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 34
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 20
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 28
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 11
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Liszt Max D


Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 34
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 20
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 30
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 11
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Moszkowski / Wassenaer

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 34
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 20
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 30
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Riley / Alkan (nom)

*Nominated*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 1 - ptr (listen)

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 34
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 20
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 30
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## maestro267

After ptr:

Hausegger / Moszkowski

*Nominated*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 1 - ptr (listen)

*Seconded*:
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 34
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 30
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Maestro267

Liszt / Alkan

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 34
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 32
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Granados/Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 36
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 32
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 31
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Granados / Tüür

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 38
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 23
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 32
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 32
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## 20centrfuge

After uax:

Leeuw/Granados

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
*Granados: Valses poéticos - 39*
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 25
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 32
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 32
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos

After 20centrfuge:

Moszkowski / Wassenaer

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 25
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 32
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 32
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 13
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Liszt / Knussen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 25
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 34
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 32
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 13
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Mika

After PG

Liszt / Leeuw

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 36
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 32
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 13
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## science

after Mika:

Richafort / Moszkowski 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 36
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 3
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 32
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 13
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Guest

After science

Stockhausen (Carre) / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 2
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 36
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 15
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 32
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 13
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Alkan / Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 4
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 36
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 32
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 13
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Liszt / Tuur
Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 4
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 38
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 33
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 13
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Liszt / Alkan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 21
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
*Liszt: Via Crucis S53 - 40*
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 33
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 13
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Aecio

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53

Wassenaer/Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 33
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Tüür / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 8
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 35
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Strauss Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 10
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 35
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Max D / Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 10
*Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" - 36*
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 15
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"

After Mika:

Moszkowski / Wassenaer

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 16
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Nielsen / Moszkowski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 5
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 18
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## ptr

After MS

Nono / Alkan

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 6
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 18
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 15
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Alkan / Richafort

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 18
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 22
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Walton/Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto no9 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, op. 14 - 19
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 6
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Nono / Riley

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 19
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Guest

After uaxuctum

Max/Licht

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 19
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 10
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## pjang23

After nathanb:

Strauss Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 20
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Hausegger / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## 20centrfuge

After mmsbls:

MaxwellD/Knussen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Mika

After 20cent

MaxwellD/Nancarrow

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Wassenaer / Moszkowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
*Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59 - 33*
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 17
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Alkan / PMD

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 8
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Arensky/Say

*Nominated*:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Richafort / Alkan

*Nominated*:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 20
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Casella / Licht

Nominated:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata:

Nono / Arensky [sec.]

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 11
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 21
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Nono / Nancarrow

Nominated:


Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 11
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 22
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## 20centrfuge

After PauliG

Knussen/Max

Nominated:


Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 11
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 22
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Adams / Nielsen

Nominated:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 11
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 23
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hausegger / Wassenaer

Nominated:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 11
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 23
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 19
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Nielsen / Alkan

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 12
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 25
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 19
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Max D / Nono

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 12
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 25
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 24
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 19
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Walton / Alkan

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 13
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 25
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 26
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 19
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## science

after MG:

Richafort / Riley 

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 13
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 25
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 26
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 19
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Wassenaer/Walton

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 13
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 25
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 27
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Alkan/Nono

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 15
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 25
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 30
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 27
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Hausegger / Wassenaer

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 15
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 25
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 30
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 27
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Nono / Bach

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 15
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 25
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 32
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 27
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Scelsi / Alkan

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 25
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 32
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 27
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Wassenaer / Nielsen

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 32
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 27
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Stockhausen / Walton

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 32
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Mika

After MS:

Max D / Knussen

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 32
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bach/Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 3
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 32
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Nono / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 34
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After uaxuctum

Richafort / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 28
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
*Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 35*
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 18
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida

After MagneticGhost:

Hausegger / Partch

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 30
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Licht / Nancarrow

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 30
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Hausegger / Wassenaer

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 32
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 25
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Hausegger / Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 16
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 34
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 25
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Alkan / Leighton (nom)

Nominated:
Kenneth Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 18
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 34
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 25
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## ptr

After MG

Alkan / Leighton (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 34
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 2
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 14
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 25
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Onslow/Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 34
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 2
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 28
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 25
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Hausegger / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
*Hausegger: Natursymphonie - 36*
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 2
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus LICHT - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
*Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 29*
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 25
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 2
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 29
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 25
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Wassenaer


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 6
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 2
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 29
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 4
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 2
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 29
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 25
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 19


----------



## Trout

Adding in my vote:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 6
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 2
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 29
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Walton / Leighton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 6
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 27
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 31
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 19


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bach Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 6
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 31
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nielsen / Alkan

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 6
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 21
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 31
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Walton/Mompou

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 6
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 21
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 29
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 12
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 33
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Strauss Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 6
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 21
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 33
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Licht / Alkan

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 6
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 19
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 14
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 33
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata:

Adams / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 14
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 33
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Moran / Wassenaer

Nominated:

Moran: Trinity Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 14
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 33
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 27
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Walton / Mompou

Nominated:

Moran: Trinity Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 14
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 35
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 27
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Wassenaer

Nominated:

Moran: Trinity Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 14
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 35
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Arensky SQ / Richafort

Nominated:
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 2 - science
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 14
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 35
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## 20centrfuge

after Science: 

MaxD/Arensky (sec)

Nominated:

Moran: Trinity Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 14
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 35
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After 20centrfuge
Licht / Nielsen

Nominated:

Moran: Trinity Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 3
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 34
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 35
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Richafort / Leighton

Nominated:

Moran: Trinity Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 4
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 34
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 9
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 35
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Walton Say

Nominated:

Moran: Trinity Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 4
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 34
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 37
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nielsen / Moran (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 22
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 4
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 36
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 37
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Wassenaer/Casella

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 4
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 36
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 37
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Riley

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 4
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 36
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 37
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Walton / Maxwell Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 4
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 36
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 39
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Walton / Leighton

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 36
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 41
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Moran / Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 36
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 41
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Moran / Alkan

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 36
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 41
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Licht / Walton

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14 - 36
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 18
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 42
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## Aecio

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar 
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14

Walton/Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 10
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 18
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Bach Say

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 20
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 11
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 18
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Partch / Say

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 18
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Wassenaer / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 18
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 21


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Moran / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 26
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 18
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 22


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Wuorinen Leeuw

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 5
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 18
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Richafort / Leighton

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 23
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 18
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Licht / Casella

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 23
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24


----------



## ptr

After MS

Alkan / Moran

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 25
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Boulez (nominated) / Alkan

*Nominated*:

Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24

*p.s.* There are different versions of "...explosante-fixe..." that some may like to track down.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/…explosante-fixe…


----------



## Aecio

After Blanrocher

Wassenaer/Richafort

*Nominated*:

Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 32
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Xenakis / Boulez [sec.]

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Orestéïa (incl. Kassandra & La déesse Athéna) - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 32
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24


----------



## Guest

After uaxuctum

Boulez/Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 8
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 3


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Adams / Wassenaer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 10
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 35
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 3


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Wassenaer Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 11
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 37
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Wassenaer / Moran

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 11
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
*Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 32*
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
*Wassenaer: Concerti armonici - 39*
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 11
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 32
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 3


----------



## ptr

After PG

Moran / PMD

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 11
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 32
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 6
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 13
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Alkan / Leighton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 11
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 32
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 7
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 13
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 20
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Licht / Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 11
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 7
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 13
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 22
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 4


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Adams / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 13
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 32
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 7
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 13
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 22
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bach / Stockhausen Dienstag

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 13
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61 - 34
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 7
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 13
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 12
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 23
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 4


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Say / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 13
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
*Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61 - 35*
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 7
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 13
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 23
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 4


----------



## Mika

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61

New board:

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 13
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 7
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 13
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 23
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Licht / Moran

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 13
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 7
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Richafort // Leighton

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 13
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 8
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Mozart (nominated) / Xenakis

Nominated:

Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 13
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 8
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 5


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher

Knussen / Riley

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 13
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 8
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 5


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Busoni: Sonatina Seconda 
Mozart (seconded)

*Nominated:*
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 13
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 8
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 3 
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 5

PS Now I finally get how it works! 
Thanks to the recommended contemporary (post-1950) music thread...


----------



## uaxuctum

After GioCar:

Adams / Busoni [sec.]

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 15
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 8
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 3 
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Richafort / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 8
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Moran / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 7
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 8
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Boulez / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 8
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 5


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

PMD / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 8
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Richafort / Leighton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 34
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Max D / Leeuw 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 24
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 34
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Casella / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 10
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 34
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 6


----------



## GioCar

After MoonlightSonata

Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
Mozart (seconded)

Nominated:

Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 2


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 10
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 22
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 34
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After GioCar:

Partch / Xenakis

Nominated:

Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 2

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 10
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 34
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Strauss Mozart

Nominated:

Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 2

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 10
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 6
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 34
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Boulez / Mozart

Nominated:

Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 2

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 34
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Richafort / Boulez

Nominated:

Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 2

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Moran / Rossini

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 18
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 14
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Say Richafort

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 18
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika:

Maxwell Davies / Alkan

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 9
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 18
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Richafort / Leighton

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 10
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 18
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 39
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

PMD / Moran

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 16
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 10
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 35
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 39
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 25
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Adams / Licht

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 18
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 10
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 35
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 39
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## science

after MS:

Richafort / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 18
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 10
Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 35
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 41
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## uaxuctum

After science:

Richafort / Maxwell Davies

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 18
*Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 29*
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 10
*Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9 - 36*
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
*Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez) - 43*
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7

Double enshrinement!


----------



## mmsbls

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 18
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 8
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Mozart / Arensky SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 18
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Alkan / Leighton

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 18
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 3
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 8
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7

Please someone else listen to the Leighton - It's available on Spotify. Wonderful English String Music. Leighton has yet to feature a work in the Project. I think he deserves one. Great recording on Chandos


----------



## musicrom

After MagneticGhost

Arensky Piano Trio #2 / Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 18
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 3
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## Trout

After musicrom:

Rossini / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 19
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 5
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 16
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Rossini / Say

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 19
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 18
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Nancarrow / Knussen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 19
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Hakola : Clarinet Concerto / Alkan

Nominated:
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika (



)

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 19
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 32
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 5
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Hakola / Carré

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 19
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 32
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata:

Scelsi / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 20
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 32
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Alkans / Scelsi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 20
Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 34
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Boulez / Alkan

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 20
*Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant - 35*
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 15
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 3
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## ptr

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant

After MagneticGhost

Busoni / Leighton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 15
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 26
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Licht / Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 15
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 28
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## Mika

After MS

Leeuw Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 16
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 30
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 19
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Moran / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 20
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 30
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 21
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 17
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## uaxuctum

After Trout:

Adams / Say

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 5
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 30
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 10
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 21
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After uaxuctum:

Busoni / Mompou

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 5
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 7
Casella: Triple Concerto - 26
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 30
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 21
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Arensky T/Casella

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 7
Casella: Triple Concerto - 27
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 30
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 21
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 20
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Leeuw / Nancarrow

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 7
Casella: Triple Concerto - 27
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 32
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 21
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 16
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Onslow / Leighton

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 4
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 7
Casella: Triple Concerto - 27
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 32
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 21
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 10
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Arensky SQ / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 7
Casella: Triple Concerto - 27
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 32
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 21
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Moran / Wuorinen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 7
Casella: Triple Concerto - 27
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 32
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 23
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 25
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Leeuw Menotti

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 7
Casella: Triple Concerto - 27
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 34
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 23
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 25
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Xenakis / Busoni

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 27
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 34
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 23
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 19
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 25
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 10


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Scelsi / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 27
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 34
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 23
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 25
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After uaxuctum 
Wuorinen / Casella
Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 28
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 34
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 11
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 23
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 27
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata


Mompou / Casella

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 29
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 34
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 23
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 27
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Leeuw / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
*Casella: Triple Concerto - 29*
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
*Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 36*
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 23
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 27
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 29
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 23
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 27
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Arensky SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 7
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 29
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 23
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 21
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 27
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Moran / Nancarrow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 7
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 29
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 27
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## science

after ptr:

Schumann & Schumann

*Nominated*:
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 2 - science
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 22
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 7
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 29
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 27
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Adams / Wuorinen

*Nominated*:
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 2 - science
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 24
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 7
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 29
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 18
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Say Rossini

Nominated:
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 2 - science
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 1 - science


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 24
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 7
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 29
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 8
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Menotti / Rossini

Nominated:
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 2 - science
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 1 - science


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 24
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 7
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 29
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 11


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost:

Partch / Xenakis

Nominated:

Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 2 - science
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 1 - science

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 24
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 7
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 29
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 12


----------



## GioCar

After uaxuctum

Schumann (seconded) / Casella

Nominated:

Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 1 - science

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 24
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 7
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 30
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Casella/Schumann

Nominated:

Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 1 - science

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 24
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 7
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 32
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mozart / Arensky SQ

Nominated:

Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 1 - science

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 24
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 32
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 12


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams / Schumann Papillons

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 32
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Casella / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 7
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 34
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 4
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

ArenskyTrio / Hakola

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 34
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 13


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Leighton / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 17
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 34
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 28
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 14


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Stockhausen Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 18
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 34
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 14


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Mika

Pärt / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*

Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 2 Skilmarilion
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 1 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 18
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 34
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 18
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Onslow/Casella

*Nominated:*

Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 2 Skilmarilion
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 1 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 26
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 18
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 35
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Adams / Partch

*Nominated:*

Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 2 Skilmarilion
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 1 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 18
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 35
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 25
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After uaxuctum
Part / Moran

Nominated:

Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 1 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 18
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 35
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 26
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 14


----------



## science

after moonlight: 

McPhee / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:

McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 2 - science


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 18
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Casella: Triple Concerto - 35
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 26
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 2
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 14


----------



## science

Here is some 411 on McPhee and Tabuh-Tabuhan: Colin McPhee - East collides with West.


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Casella / Xenakis

Nominated:

McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 2 - science

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 18
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
*Casella: Triple Concerto - 37*
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 26
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
*Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30*
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 2
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 18
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 26
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 2
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rossini / Moran

Nominated:

McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 2 - science


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 18
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 27
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 2
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Tchaikovsky / Boulez

Nominated:

McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 2 - science


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 8
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 27
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Moran / Busoni

*Nominated*:

McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 2 - science

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 4
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Leighton/Part

*Nominated*:

McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 2 - science

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Partch / McPhee [sec.]

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 8
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 17
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## science

after uaxuctum's most insightful vote:

Schumann Arabesque / Arensky SQ

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 17
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 20
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 5
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Pärt / Onslow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 28
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 17
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Rossini / Adams

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 17
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schumann papillons / Schumann Arabesque

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 9
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 17
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## Aecio

Arensky T/Leighton

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola : Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 22
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Nancarrow / Schumann Papillons

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 30
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Stockhausen Dienstag / McPhee

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## science

after PG:

Mozart / McPhee 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

My 3rd vote on the same page. Are we losing impetus here?

After science

Schumann / Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## 20centrfuge

after MagneticGhost:

Hindemith (nom)/ Adès (nom)

Nominated:

Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 2 (20centrfuge)
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 1 (20centrfuge)

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm about 10 minutes early here but I'm sure you can forgive me.

After 20centrfuge
Adès / Hindemith

Nominated:



Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 3
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 29
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 24
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## ptr

after MoonlightSonata

Nancarrow / Moran

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 3
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Strauss SchumannP

Nominated:



Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 3
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 7
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Schumann A/Part

Nominated:



Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 3
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 19
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ades Boulez

Nominated:



Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 5
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 20
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Xenakis / Adès

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 6
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 20
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 17


----------



## mmsbls

With the 3 ongoing games (Top 200 SQ, post 1950 works, and this one) and especially since this and the SQ games include many lesser known works, it's a bit hard to keep up with listening to everything new. Anyway it's fun trying.

After uaxuctum:

Mozart / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 6
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

McPhee / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 6
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 32
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Stockhausen / McPhee

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 6
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 13
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 34
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Mozart / Mompou

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 6
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 21
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 34
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Leighton / Onslow

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 6
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 22
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 34
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Onslow/Schumann P

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 6
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 20
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 21
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 34
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Say / Scelsi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 6
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 9
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 22
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 34
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Mozart / Arensky SQ

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 6
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 22
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 34
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Adès / Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 8
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 22
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 34
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Saariaho 6 / Gubaidulina 7


Nominated:

Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 1 - Trout
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 8
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 22
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 34
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Adès / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 1 - Trout
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 2 - Trout


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 10
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 22
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 35
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Saariaho (seconded) / Schumann - Papillons

Nominated:
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 10
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 3
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 22
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 35
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Blancrocher

Hindemith/Partch

Nominated:
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 10
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 22
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 35
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After 20

Gubaidulina (second) / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 10
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 22
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 35
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Scelsi / Leighton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 10
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 21
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 24
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 10
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 35
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Schumann A/Leighton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 10
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 4
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 24
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 35
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Stockhausen D / Saariaho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 10
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 5
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 24
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 37
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After uaxuctum

Adès / Silvestrov (nom)

*Nominated*:
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 12
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 5
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 24
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 37
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Gubaidulina / Rossini

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 12
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 14
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 5
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 24
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 37
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## science

after Trout:

Silvestrov / Rossini

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 12
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 30
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 5
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 24
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 37
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## ptr

after Sci:

Moran / Busoni

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 12
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 10
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 32
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 5
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 24
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 37
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## 20centrfuge

after Ptr

Ades / Busoni

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 14
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 32
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 5
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 24
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 37
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Adès / Licht

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 14
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 10
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 32
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 5
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 24
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata:

Xenakis / Scelsi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 14
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 10
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 8
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 32
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 5
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Saariaho / McPhee

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 14
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 10
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 32
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## ptr

After Trout: (adding in 20' jumped vote, last on the previous page; Ades / Busoni)

Moran / Leighton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 23
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 24
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Leighton / Onslow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 3
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Cage / Silvestrov

*Nominated*:

Cage: 4'33" - 2 - science

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 5
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Cage / Hindemith

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 4
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 22
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## Mika

After MS

Silvestrov Say

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 4
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 8
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 23
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Part/Silvestrov

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 4
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 31
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 23
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Partch / Say

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 4
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 33
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 38
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Stockhausen Licht / Cage

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 23
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 33
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 40
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## 20centrfuge

After PauliG

Partch/Knussen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 10
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 40
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After 20centrfuge:

Mozart / Arensky SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 11
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 26
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 40
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina / Nancarrow

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 11
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 40
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Tchaikovsky / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 11
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 40
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## science

after MG:

Arensky SQ / Rossini 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 13
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 40
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 28
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## Mika

after science:

Wuorinen Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 13
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 25
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 41
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Debussy/Leighton

Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 16
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 13
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 41
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Adès / Cage

Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 18
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 13
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 6
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 41
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata:

Xenakis / Stockhausen D

Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 18
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 13
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 6
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
*Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35*
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
*Stockhausen: Dienstag Aus Licht - 42*
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 22


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht


Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 18
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 13
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 6
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 6
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 24
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 22


----------



## 20centrfuge

after uax

Hindemith/Knussen

Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 18
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 13
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 6
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After 20centrfuge:

Mozart / Arensky SQ

Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 18
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 6
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 22


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ades Cage

Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 7
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 8
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 22


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Saariaho / Schumann Papillons

Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 9
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 22


----------



## GioCar

After Trout:

Cage / Mozart

Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 34
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 9
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Moran / Schumann

Nominated:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 36
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 22


----------



## ptr

After MS

Moran / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 11
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 38
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Arensky PT / Silvestrov

*Nominated*:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 26
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 38
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 23


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Moran/Leighton

*Nominated*:

Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 40
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 23


----------



## GioCar

Board fixed after adding my missing votes (post #506)

Nominated:


Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:


Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 40
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 30
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar fix:

Mozart / Wuorinen

Nominated:


Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:


Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 40
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 23


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Xenakis / Debussy (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 40
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 12
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## science

after ptr:

Schumann Arabesque / Mozart fantasia

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 8
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 40
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## Blancrocher

After science:

Moran / Hindemith

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
*Moran: Trinity Requiem - 42*
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
*Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35*
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## Blancrocher

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher:

Boulez Partch

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 11
Cage: 4'33" - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Gubaidulina / Busoni

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 21
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 12
Cage: 4'33" - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Moran: Trinity Requiem - 42
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Combining votes:

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 12
Cage: 4'33" - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## GioCar

After MoonlightSonata:

Cage / Mozart

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 13
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 12
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 33
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## Aecio

[After GioCar

Arensky T/Silvestrov

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 12
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 33
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 10
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Leighton / Pärt

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 12
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 33
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris

Nominated:

Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 12
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 35
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Rossini / McPhee

Nominated:

Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 12
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 35
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 25


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Xenakis / Busoni

*Nominated*:
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 35
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Zelenka (nice nom mmsbls  ) / Silvestrov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 14
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 35
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Mompou / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 3


----------



## GioCar

After MoonlightSonata
Mozart / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 11
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 38
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 3


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Zelenka Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 3
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 38
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Debussy / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 16
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 38
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Mompou/Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 23
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 38
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Boulez/Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 25
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 39
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## Mika

After Nathanb

Boulez/Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 27
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 40
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 9
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Saariaho / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 27
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 41
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 43
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Mozart / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
*Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 - 45*
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
*Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 38*
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
*Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31*
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem 
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 29
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 25
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## ptr

After PaulieGatto

Scelsi / Leighton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Leighton / Whitlock (nom)

*Nominated*:
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 9
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 25
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 32
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MagnetoG

Knussen/Hindemith

Nominated:
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 32
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 6


----------



## Aecio

After 20centrfuge

Leighton/Zelenka

Nominated:
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 11
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 34
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 7


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

McPhee / Cage 

Nominated:

Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 34
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 18
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 7


----------



## science

after uaxactum:

Cage / Rossini 

Nominated:

Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 34
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 6
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 7


----------



## Guest

After science

Hakola/Stockhausen

Nominated:

Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 20
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 34
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After nathanb

Beethoven (nominated) / Ades

Nominated:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 34
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Leighton / Rossini

Nominated:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 14
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 36
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 14
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Arensky SQ / Schumann A

Nominated:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 16
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 36
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 27
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 15
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 7


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Percy (Sec) / Nancarrow

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 16
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 36
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 15
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Leighton / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 16
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 28
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
*Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 38*
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 15
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 7


----------



## Mika

After MG

Boulez Zelenka

Nominated:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 16
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
*Leighton: Symphony for Strings Op.3 - 38*
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 15
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 8


----------



## science

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem 
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3

Nominated:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 16
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 5
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 15
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Debussy/Schumann A

Nominated:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 16
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 31
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Arensky SQ / Wuorinen

Nominated:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 18
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 32
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Cage / Arensky SQ 

Nominated:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 32
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Wourinen / Cage

Nominated:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher


Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 17
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 27
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 3
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 34
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 8


----------



## ptr

after PG:

Whitlock / Knussen

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 17
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 28
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 34
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 8


----------



## GioCar

after ptr:

Cage / Beethoven (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 19
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 28
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 34
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Giocar

Whitlock / Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 3
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 19
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 28
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 34
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Beethoven / Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 19
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 28
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 11
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 34
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 10


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Saariaho / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 19
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 28
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 13
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 35
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Knussen Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 19
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 25
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 35
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Zelenka/Onslow

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 21
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 19
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 35
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Cage / Adès

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 10
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 35
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Arensky SQ / RIley

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 28
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 35
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Part / Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 13
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 35
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 27
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Xenakis / Busoni

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 35
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Strauss Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 15
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 36
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Silvestrov / Arensky pt

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 36
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Menotti / Whitlock

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 36
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Silvestrov/Arensky SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 36
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

McPhee / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
*Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30*
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
*Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30*
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
*Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30*
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
*Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 37*
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony


Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Arensky: String Quartet / Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 30
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Adams / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 32
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 20
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Rossini

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 22
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 34
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Adams / Ades

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 23
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 10
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Strauss SchumannP

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 23
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 11
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 23
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 29
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 11
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 8
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 13


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher:

Nancarrow / Whitlock

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 23
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 13
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 11
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 9
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 13


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Part / Adès

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 24
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 11
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 9
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Zelenka / Tchaik


Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 24
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 30
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 11
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 9
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Arensky SQ / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 24
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 31
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 11
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 9
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Strauss SchumannP

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 24
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 31
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 12
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 9
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Adams / Schumann Papillons

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 24
*Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence - 38*
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
*Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 31*
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
*Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31*
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 13
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 9
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 24
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 31
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 14
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 13
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 9
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Part / Adès

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 25
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 31
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 13
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 9
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## science

after MG:

McPhee / Arensky SQ 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 25
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 31
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 14
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 13
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 9
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## ptr

after Sci:

Busoni / Whitlock

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 25
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 31
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 16
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 13
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 10
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Adès / Whitlock

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 27
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 31
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 16
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 13
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Adès / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 32
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 16
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 13
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 29
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Scelsi / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 32
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 16
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 16
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 29
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 13
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 30
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Part SchumannP

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 32
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 16
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 29
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 16
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 30
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Pjang23:

Arensky SQ / Schumann A

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 32
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 16
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 11
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 29
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 17
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 30
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Boulez / Riley

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 32
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 18
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 29
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 17
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 30
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Busoni / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 32
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 14
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 17
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 30
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Saariaho / Boulez

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 33
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 17
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 30
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Boulez / Pärt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 35
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 21
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 17
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 30
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Cage / Schumann Arabesque

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 35
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 7
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 30
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Menotti / Carré

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 35
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 30
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## Mika

After MS

Boulez Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 37
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Cage / McPhee 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 37
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Silvestrov / Gubaidulina 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 37
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 14
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Gubaidulina / McPhee

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 29
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 37
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 24
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ades Say

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 37
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 16
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Silvestrov / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 5
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 37
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## GioCar

After MoonlightSonata
Cage / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 37
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

After GioCar:

Boulez / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

*Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31*
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
*Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..." - 39*
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
*Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31*
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
*Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31*
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
*Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31*
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 12
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Arensky: String Quartet / Riley

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 26
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 13
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 11
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Onslow / Whitlock

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 31
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 28
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 13
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Nancarrow / Rossini

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 28
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 13
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Onslow/Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 13
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Xenakis/Busoni

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 21
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 13
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 33
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Murail (nominated) / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Murail: Le Lac - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 13
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Part / Murail

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 31
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 30
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 13
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## Mika

After MS

Ades Knussen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 33
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 13
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 16
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Saariaho / Riley

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 33
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 14
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Arensky: String Quartet / Riley

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 33
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 33
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 25
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Ades Say

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 35
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 33
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 20
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Busoni / Adès

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 33
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 18
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Silvestrov/Schumann A

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 36
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 16
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 33
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 19
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Ades / Arensky PT

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 38
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 17
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 33
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 19
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost:

Adès / Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:

*Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9 - 40*
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 17
*Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 33*
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 4
*Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33*
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 19
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 17
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 33
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 19
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 14
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after uaxuctum:

Arensky / Schumann Papillons

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 17
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 35
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 19
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 15
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Arensky SQ / Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 17
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 37
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 19
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 15
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina / Schumann Papillons

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 17
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 37
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 19
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 16
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 12
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 17


----------



## ptr

After T:

Whitlock / Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 17
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 37
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 7
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 19
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 16
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 14
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Menotti / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 17
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 37
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 19
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 16
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 14
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 17


----------



## Mika

After MS

Schumann x 2

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 17
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 37
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 20
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 14
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Arensky SQ/Arensky PT

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 39
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 20
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 14
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Whitlock / Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 - 39
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 20
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35


Nominated:

Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 20
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Schumann: A / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 33
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 18
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 22
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Nancarrow / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 27
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 35
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 19
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 22
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Nancarrow / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 6
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 37
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 19
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 22
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Beethoven / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 37
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 19
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 22
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## ptr

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3

*After MS*

Murail / Nancarrow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 7
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 19
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 22
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Silvestrov / Gubaidulina

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 7
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 30
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 19
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 22
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Onslow/Murail

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 32
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 19
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 22
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Saariaho / McPhee

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 32
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 26
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 22
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Say

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 32
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 15
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 33
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 22
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Schumann A / Riley

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 32
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 33
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 24
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Onslow / Silvestrov

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 3
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 34
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 33
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 24
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Cage Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 30
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 4
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 34
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 33
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 24
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 16
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 31
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Whitlock / Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 30
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 4
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 34
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 33
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 24
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 18
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Onslow/Silvestrov

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 30
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 8
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 4
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 36
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 33
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 24
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 18
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Debussy

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 30
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 4
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 36
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 35
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 24
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 18
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18

Is there a link to the Silvestrov work? I can't find it on Spotify and bits only on Youtube though I haven't been the best at finding these streaming links.


----------



## MagneticGhost

PaulieGatto said:


> Is there a link to the Silvestrov work? I can't find it on Spotify and bits only on Youtube though I haven't been the best at finding these streaming links.


No Sorry. I don't think it's that easy to find. I didn't think about that when I nominated it. I was intrigued by the idea, having heard a few of his other works, so I bought the CD which is excellent. 
There are only the bits and pieces on YT I think


----------



## Trout

I think the whole work is available on Youtube: 



.


----------



## PaulieGatto

I don't know how I missed that - I searched under Yahoo maybe that's my problem. Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann: Arabeske / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 30
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 36
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 35
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 18
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Whitlock / Onslow

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 30
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 35
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Hakola Cage

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 31
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 35
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Zelenka / McPhee

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 31
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 22
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 21
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 35
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 20


----------



## Trout

After MS:

Saariaho / Rossini

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 31
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 8
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 35
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After Trout:

Scelsi / Murail

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 31
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 9
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 37
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 20


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Zelenka / Murail

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 8
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 31
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 37
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 22


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Cage / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 33
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 37
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar:

Cage / Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56

Nominated:
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 37
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 24
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 22






This opus begins at Le Septuagésime and ends at Pentecôte


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Silvestrov / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 37
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 8
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

Scelsi Stockhausen

Nominated:
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 39
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 26
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 9
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schumann: Arabeske / Zelenka

Nominated:
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 39
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 9
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Part / Zelenka

ominated:
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 39
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 9
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## Trout

After MS:

Gubaidulina / McPhee

Nominated:
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 9
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 39
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 9
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Debussy/Scelsi

Nominated:
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 40
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 9
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Scelsi

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
*Cage: 4'33" - 35*
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
*Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 42*
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 9
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"


Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 9
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## Mika

After uaxuctum

Onslow Stockhausen


Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 39
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Silvestrov / Say

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 39
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Onslow / Tournemire

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 35
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 41
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## science

after MG:

Cage / Arensky 

Nominated:
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 37
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 41
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

uaxuctum said:


> After Aecio:
> 
> Scelsi / Scelsi
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
> Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 1 - PaulieGatto
> 
> Seconded:
> 
> Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 18
> Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
> Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
> *Cage: 4'33" - 35*
> Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
> Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
> Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
> Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
> Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
> Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
> McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
> Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
> Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
> Murail: Le Lac - 10
> Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 37
> Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
> Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
> Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
> Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
> Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 27
> *Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 42*
> Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
> Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
> Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 26
> Stockhausen: Carré - 9
> Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
> Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
> Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
> Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


Just noticed that this enshrinement jumped the gun slightly. It was only 5 points ahead of the Onslow.
Don't know what to do as several votes for Cage and Onslow have been cast since.


----------



## uaxuctum

MagneticGhost said:


> Just noticed that this enshrinement jumped the gun slightly. It was only 5 points ahead of the Onslow.
> Don't know what to do as several votes for Cage and Onslow have been cast since.


Sorry, I overlooked Onslow was there with 37 points. Obviously, we have to put Ko-Tha back in. But it sucks that nobody noticed the error until 4-5 posts after, since in the meantime it could have gotten the 2 extra points it needed, whereas now it is just 1 point ahead of Onslow instead of 5, so a lot more votes will be needed.

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 37
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 10
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 41
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 42
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## uaxuctum

After Science:

Scelsi / Murail

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 37
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 41
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 44
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 28
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Scelsi/Schumann A

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 37
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 41
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 46
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 29
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Cage / Schumann Arabeske

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 22
Cage: 4'33" - 39
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 41
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 46
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 30
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar

Scelsi Ko-Tha / Busoni

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 39
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
*Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 41*
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
*Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" - 48*
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 30
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"

*Nominated*:
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 39
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 5
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 41
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 30
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann: Arabeske / Lutosławski

Nominated:
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 39
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 41
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 32
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Onslow / Thomalla

Nominated:
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 39
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 31
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 42
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 23
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 32
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Knussen / Rossini

Nominated:
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 39
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 42
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 24
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 32
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 10
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky / Part

*Nominated:*
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 9
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 39
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 42
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 24
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 32
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## Hmmbug

after Skilmarilion

Beethoven/Cage

Nominated:
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 40
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 42
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 24
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 28
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 32
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 24


----------



## Mika

after Hmmbug

Say Zelenka

Nominated:
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 40
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 42
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 24
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 32
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Onslow/Silvestrov

Nominated:
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 40
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 44
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 25
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 24
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 32
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Menotti / Part

Nominated:
Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 40
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 44
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 24
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 32
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata

Onslow / Hans Thomalla [sec.]

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 40
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 46
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 16
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 24
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 32
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Schumann: Arabeske / Riley

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 40
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 46
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 17
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 24
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 34
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 20
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Whitlock / Onslow

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 40
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
*Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16 - 47*
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 17
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 24
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 23
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 34
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16

After MagneticGhost:

Saariaho / Rossini

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Cage: 4'33" - 40
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 17
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 34
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Cage Schumann

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
*Cage: 4'33" - 42*
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 17
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
*Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 35*
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Mika

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"


----------



## Mika

The Board

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 17
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 35
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Riley / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 6
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 35
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 2
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## ptr

after GioCar

Tournemire / Lutosławski

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 35
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 18
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Schumann / Schumann

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 11
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 36
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Schumann A/Murail

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 30
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 38
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 32
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Xenakis / Say

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hans Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 2
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 38
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After uaxuctum

Arensky PT / Thomalla (moving him to his alphabetical place per Surname as well)

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 10
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 38
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Hindemith / Silvestrov

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 12
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 33
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 38
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Mika

After PG

Schumann Knussen

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 12
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 40
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Arensky / Schumann

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 12
*Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34*
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
*Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 41*
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
*Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34*
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Blancrocher

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33" 
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 - 41

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 12
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## ptr

after Blancrocher

Tournemire / Scelsi (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 12
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 6
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 22
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Part / Whitlock

Nominated:

Scelsi: Anagamin - 1 - uaxuctum


Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 12
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 25
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 20
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 4
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 23
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Trout

After MS (with ptr):

Schumann / Saariaho

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 12
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 6
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 23
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Arensky T/Tournemire

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 25
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 12
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 7
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 23
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Tournemire / Whitlock

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 25
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 12
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 7
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Hindemith / Lutoslawski

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 25
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 8
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Arensky / McPhee 

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 34
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 8
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Mika

after science

Knussen Hakola

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 36
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 8
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 12
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Knussen / Murail

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 25
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 38
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 8
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 25
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gubaidulina / Rossini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 27
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 38
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 8
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 28
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout

Part / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 38
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 8
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 9
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 25


----------



## ptr

After MS

Zelenka / Tournemire

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 38
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 8
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Silvestrov / Knussen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 39
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 8
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

Double Post..................


----------



## Aecio

I have been thinking for a while of nominating the Heinichen concerti. However I can't honestly pick up a single one, and I feel that there is a kind of musical unity to them as in a Handel Concerti set, so I propose to nominate them as Dresden Concerti, like in the CD by Musica Antiqua Koln.






After MS

Heinichen/Silvestrov

Nominated:

Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 39
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 8
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Heinichen / Lutosławski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 39
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 26
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 27


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Heinichen / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 6
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 39
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 27
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 27


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Zelenka Knussen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 6
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 40
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 27
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

McPhee / Knussen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 6
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Knussen: Symphony #3 - 41
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 27
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 6
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 27
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 34
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Thomalla (not many takers for this great piece yet.) / Xenakis 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 6
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 27
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 5
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 10
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 24
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 35
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 29


----------



## ptr

After MG

Whitlock / Tournemire

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 6
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 27
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 5
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 35
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 29


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Part / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 6
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 13
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 5
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 35
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 29


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Zelenka/Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 6
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 5
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 35
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 31


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Xenakis / Heinichen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 7
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 9
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 5
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 37
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Heinichen / Lutosławski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 9
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 28
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 5
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 37
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 31


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Saariaho / Heinichen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 23
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 5
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 37
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 31


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Busoni / Zelenka

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 5
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 37
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Xenakis Say

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 10
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 5
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 39
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Carré / Thomalla

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 33
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 6
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Orestéïa - 39
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Xenakis / Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 34
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 6
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
*Xenakis: Orestéïa - 41*
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa


New Board

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 27
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 34
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 6
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Arensky/Silvestrov


Nominated:

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 35
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 6
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Xenakis

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 30
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 35
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 6
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## Mika

After Uaxuctum

Saariaho Hakola

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 35
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 6
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Silvestrov / Thomalla

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 37
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gubaidulina / McPhee

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 29
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 30
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 37
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Silvestrov / Arensky PT

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 30
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
*Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa - 39*
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa


Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 11
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 30
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 11
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## ptr

After MG

Tournemire / Debussy


Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 11
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 12
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 30
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Debussy / Beethoven

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 30
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 32


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Zelenka/Arensky

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 30
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 10
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Heinichen / Zelenka

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 30
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 12
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 14
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 35


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Zelenka / Hindemith

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 30
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 12
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 37


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Gubaidulina / Heinichen

Nominated:

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 13
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 37


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Zelenka / Xenakis

Nominated:



Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 31
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 13
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 2
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris - 39


----------



## science

It looks to me like MG enshrined Zelenka.


----------



## science

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris


----------



## science

after MG:

Arensky / McPhee 

Nominated:



Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 33
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 25
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 13
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 2


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Tchaikovsky / Busoni

Nominated:



Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 33
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 13
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> It looks to me like MG enshrined Zelenka.


Sorry - got distracted. Thanks for doing the deed


----------



## ptr

After MS

Xenakis / Menotti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 33
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 13
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Arensky/Schumann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 35
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 13
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 10
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Heinichen / Lutosławski

Nominated:



Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 35
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 11
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Arensky PT / Whitlock

Nominated:



Seconded:

Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 37
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 11
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Arensky / Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:

*Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 39*
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
*Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32*
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 11
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
*Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32*
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
*Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32*
*Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32*
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris 
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 39
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 14
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 11
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 14
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## ptr

After PG

Debussy / Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 39
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 16
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 11
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 15
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Part / Luto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 39
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 16
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 12
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 15
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 34
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## Mika

After MS

Pärtlawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op.73 - 39
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 16
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 13
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 15
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 36
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Debussy/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 18
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 13
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 15
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Say / Lutosławski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 26
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 18
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 15
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 14
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 15
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Uaxuctum

Busoni/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 18
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 14
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 15
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After 20centrfuge

Murail / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 14
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 37
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Strauss / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 32
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 14
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 38
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 32
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

After MoonlightSonata

Gubaidulina / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 34
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 14
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 38
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Pärt Hakola

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 34
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 14
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 40
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Lutosławski / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 34
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 40
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Part / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 35
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 18
Murail: Le Lac - 17
*Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel - 42*
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## science

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris 
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel


----------



## science

after MG: 

McPhee / Mompou 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 35
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## GioCar

after science (I like when I'm after him, reminds me the Brian Eno album )

Casella / Gubaidulina 

Nominated:

Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 36
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

After GioCar

Say / Casella

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 3
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 36
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ropartz/Scelsi

Nominated:

Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 2 - GioCar
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 36
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## GioCar

fixing the clash...

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 3
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 36
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 19
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar's fix:

Riley / Casella

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 36
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 38
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## Mika

After PG

Gubaidulina / Say

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 40
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 37
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Gubaidulina / Rossini

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 42
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 37
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 13
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Tournemire / Murail

*Nominated*:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 42
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 37
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 15
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Schumann/Tournemire

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 36
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 25
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 7
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 14
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Tournemire / Thomalla

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 36
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 17
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 26
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 25
Stockhausen: Carré - 12
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 16
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## Trout

I think Aecio copied off the wrong board.

*Nominated*:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 42
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 37
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 25
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout's correction
Tchaik / Whitlock

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 42
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 37
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 25
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 28
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Strauss SchumannP

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 42
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 37
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 28
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 4


----------



## ptr

After P23:

Say / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 42
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 33
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 39
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 28
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Gubaidulina Saariaho

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 44
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 34
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 39
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 28
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Gubaidulina / Whitlock

Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
*Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte - 46*
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 34
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 39
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris 
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte 


Nominated:

Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 34
Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 39
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Say / Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
*Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 34*
*Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 - 41*
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38


Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Saariaho / Casella

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 5
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 15
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 27
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Heinechen/Rossini

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 5
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 28
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 18
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Tournemire / Heinichen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 5
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 18
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 28
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 20
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Mika

After PG

Rossini Whitlock

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 5
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 18
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 30
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 26
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 20
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Heinichen / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 5
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 30
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 27
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 20
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Tournemire / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 12
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 5
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 30
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## GioCar

After Le fantôme magnétique 

Riley / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 5
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 30
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Casella / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
*Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 30
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens - 37*
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
*Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
*Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 30*
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens


Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 30
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## ptr

After Master Trout

Whitlock / McPhee

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 19
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 30
Scelsi: Anagamin - 5
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 32
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Scelsi/Mompou

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 23
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 30
Scelsi: Anagamin - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 32
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Strauss / Menotti

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 24
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 30
Scelsi: Anagamin - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 32
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## science

after MG:

McPhee / Rossini 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 16
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 24
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 32
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Heinichen / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 22
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 17
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 24
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 32
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Whitlock / Heinichen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 17
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 24
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Mika

After PG

Whitlock / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 18
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 24
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 36
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Lutoslawski / Whitlock

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 13
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 28
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 24
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 37
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Busoni / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 30
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 24
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 7
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 37
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## ptr

After MS

Busoni / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 24
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 18
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 37
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Heinichen/Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 24
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 37
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Casella / Menotti

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 8
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 37
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PG

Tchaikovsky / Thomalla

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 37
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Zemlinsky / Ginastera

Nominated:

Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 1 - Trout
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 2 - Trout


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 28
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 37
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Zemlinsky / Schumann

Nominated:

Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 1 - Trout


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 31
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 37
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Tchaik / Rossini

Nominated:

Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 1 - Trout


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 37
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 4


----------



## Mika

after MS

Hakola Whitlock

Nominated:

Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 1 - Trout


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 22
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Tournemire/Debussy

Nominated:

Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 1 - Trout


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 24
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 4


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Tournemire / Ginastera (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 2
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 19
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 13
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Stockhausen / Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 2
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Heinichen / Zemlinsky

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 9
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 2
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 27
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ginastera / Casella

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 27
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 20
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Lutoslawski Tchai

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 27
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 21
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Casella / Whitlock

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 27
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 21
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
*Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor - 39*
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 27
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 21
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 9
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Thomalla / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 27
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 5


----------



## ptr

After MG

McPhee / Zemlinsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 27
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 6


----------



## science

after ptr:

Kodaly / Schuller

*Nominated*:

Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 2 - science 
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 1 - science

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 27
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 8
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Heinichen/Scelsi

*Nominated*:

Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 2 - science 
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 1 - science

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 29
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

McPhee / Xenakis

Nominated:

Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 2 - science
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 1 - science


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 29
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ginastera / McPhee

Nominated:

Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 2 - science
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 1 - science


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 29
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 35
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Kodaly / Tournemire

Nominated:

Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 1 - science


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 29
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 35
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

McPhee / Hakola

Nominated:

Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 1 - science


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 29
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 37
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Heinichen / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 1 - science


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 32
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 37
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 7


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Tournemire / Busoni

*Nominated*:

Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 1 - science

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 33
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 37
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 29
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Tchaik / Schumann

Nominated:

Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 1 - science


Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 33
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 37
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 7


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata:

Xenakis / Schuller

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 33
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 37
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 30
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Ginastera/Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 33
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 37
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 31
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

McPhee / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 33
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 39
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 31
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Casella / McPhee

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
*Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 33*
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
*McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan - 40*
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 31
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 8


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 33
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 25
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 31
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Luto / Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 33
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 31
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 8


----------



## Mika

After MS

Busoni Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 35
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 31
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Xenakis / Lutosławski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 35
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 31
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 4
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 31
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 8


----------



## science

after ptr:

Kodaly / Heinichen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 35
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 32
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 6
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 31
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 8[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blancrocher

After Science

Busoni / Kodaly

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 37
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 32
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 31
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Zemlinsky / Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 37
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 32
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 10


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Scelsi / Heinichen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 37
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 33
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 12
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 15
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Scelsi / Stockhausen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 37
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 33
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 10


----------



## Mika

After MS

Busoni Hakola

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 39
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 33
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Zemlinsky / Riley

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 39
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 33
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 20
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After mmsbls

Murail / Busoni

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
*Busoni: Sonatina Seconda - 40*
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
*Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 33*
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda


Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 33
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 32
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## science

after uaxuctum: 

Rossini / Heinichen 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 34
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 34
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rossini / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 34
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Grime: String Quartet/ Clyne: Night Ferry

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1
Grime: String Quartet - 2

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 34
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert7
Casella / Luto

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1
Grime: String Quartet - 2

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 34
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 36
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## Mika

After MS

Rossini Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 14
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 34
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 16
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 38
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Beethoven / Hindemith

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 16
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 34
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 38
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 2
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## ptr

After Giovanni

Schuller / Heinichen

*Nominated*:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 16
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 38
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Rossini/Debussy

*Nominated*:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 16
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 20
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 40
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Mompou / Rossini

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 16
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 41
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Lutosławski / Riley

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 16
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 9
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 41
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ginastera / Rossini

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 16
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 11
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
*Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35*
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
*Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle - 42*
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 16
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 11
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## ptr

After Trout

Rosenberg (Nom) / Ustvolskaya (Nom)

*Nominated*:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr (Listen)
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 1 - ptr (Listen)

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 16
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 11
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Beethoven / Riley

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr (Listen)
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 1 - ptr (Listen)

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 18
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 11
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 29
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## Trout

Any news on being able to listen to Grime's String Quartet? I still cannot find a way.


----------



## ptr

After MeSsy (Sorry cant help myself, it's a tick...  )

Tournemire / Ginastera

*Nominated*:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr (Listen)
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 18
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Ustvolskaya (sec) / Beethoven

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr (Listen)

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Xenakis / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr (Listen)

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ptr said:


> After MeSsy (Sorry cant help myself, it's a tick...  )


MeSsy? Never heard that one before :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

After MoonlightSonata

Dillon (nominated) / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr (Listen)

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 13


----------



## uaxuctum

After Blancrocher

Ustvolskaya / Scelsi

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 35
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 15
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Heinichen / Scelsi

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 37
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 13


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ustvolskaya Hakola

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 37
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 7
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Heinichen / Kodaly

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
*Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - 39*
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
*Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32*
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
*Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti

*Nominated*:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Zemlinsky / Riley

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 17
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Xenakis / Hindemith

*Nominated*:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 22
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 3
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Murail / Ropartz

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 4
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata

Ustvolskaya / Xenakis

Nominated:

Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 26
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 4
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 32
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Uaxuctum

Schumann Menotti

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 4
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 34
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schumann/Ropartz

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 36
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schumann Strauss

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Dillon: Book of Elements - 2 - Blancrocher
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 38
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang
Rosenberg / Dillon (both sec)

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 3
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 4
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 38
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## Mika

After MS

Lutoslawski Schumann

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 3
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 4
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 39
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 31
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Tournemire / Rosenberg

*Nominated*:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 3
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 39
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 33
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Murail / Ginastera

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 3
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 39
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 33
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Tournemire / Zemlinsky

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 3
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 39
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 16


----------



## Albert7

After Blancrocher

Scelsi: Anagamin / Dillon: Book of Elements

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 4
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 18
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 39
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Ustvolskaya / Hindemith

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 4
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 26
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 39
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Mendelssohn/Murail

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 4
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 39
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Zemlinsky / Mendelssohn

Mendelssohn/Murail

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 4
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 39
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Schumann / Xenakis

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 4
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 27
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 41
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Murail / Dillon

*Nominated*:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 41
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Mendelssohn Schumann

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
*Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 - 42*
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
*Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35*
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## pjang23

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang
Ustvolskaya / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 30
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## Mika

After MS

Lutoslawski Ustvolskaya 

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 15
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ginastera/Ropartz

Nominated:
Clyne: Night Ferry - 1 - albert7
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 15
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 15
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Clyne / Grime

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 16
Clyne: Night Ferry - 3
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 15
Grime: String Quartet - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 15
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## Trout

uaxuctum, how did you manage to hear the Grime string quartet if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Ginastera / Casella

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 19
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 3
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Grime: String Quartet - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 35
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 15
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Tournemire / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 3
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Grime: String Quartet - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 37
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 15
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto

Tournemire / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 3
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Grime: String Quartet - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 39
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 15
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19


----------



## Albert7

Trout said:


> uaxuctum, how did you manage to hear the Grime string quartet if you don't mind me asking?


21 MAY 2014 String Quartet World Premiere
Queen's Hall, Edinburgh, UK
Edinburgh String Quartet


----------



## Trout

Albert7 said:


> 21 MAY 2014 String Quartet World Premiere
> Queen's Hall, Edinburgh, UK
> Edinburgh String Quartet


Well, I suppose it is possible uaxuctum was at a live performance of the work, but it would be a shame if it is not available anywhere to hear.

By the way, have you heard it since when you nominated it previously?


----------



## Albert7

Trout said:


> Well, I suppose it is possible uaxuctum was at a live performance of the work, but it would be a shame if it is not available anywhere to hear.
> 
> By the way, have you heard it since when you nominated it previously?


Not yet but according to what I read it would be awesome based on the description. I suspect that a live recording of it will appear by the end of the year. There are two slated performances of the work.

And it's definitely supposed to be poetic and lyrical. I support her efforts to be both traditional and groundbreaking at the same time.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Luto / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 3
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 5
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Grime: String Quartet - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 34
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 39
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 15
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19


----------



## ptr

After MS

Dillon / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 3
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Grime: String Quartet - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 34
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 39
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Strauss Clyne

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 4
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Grime: String Quartet - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 39
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Clyne: Night Ferry / Xenakis: Nomos Alpha

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 6
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Grime: String Quartet - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 22
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 39
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19


----------



## ptr

^^^^won't vote for anything I can not, at least, listen to excerpts from! 

/ptr


----------



## Mika

Albert7 said:


> Not yet but according to what I read it would be awesome based on the description. I suspect that a live recording of it will appear by the end of the year. There are two slated performances of the work.
> 
> And it's definitely supposed to be poetic and lyrical. I support her efforts to be both traditional and groundbreaking at the same time.


This reminds me all those not yet recorded Leif Segerstam symphonies


----------



## Blancrocher

Perhaps there could be a separate list on another thread where people could vote for works that they've never heard?


----------



## ptr

Blancrocher said:


> Perhaps there could be a separate list on another thread where people could vote for works that they've never heard?


Works I would like to see recorded TC Project!

/ptr


----------



## Trout

Well, I would like to know if uaxuctum has at least heard the work and/or has found a way to hear it before deciding on anything. However, if no one voting has heard the work, then I feel it would not be right to include it alongside the other recommendations.


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> Well, I would like to know if uaxuctum has at least heard the work and/or has found a way to hear it before deciding on anything. However, if no one voting has heard the work, then I feel it would not be right to include it alongside the other recommendations.


We're in complete agreement Mr T! I feel that it is mostly the nominator's responsibility to guide the rest of the participants towards a situation where one can listen to the works if it is quite obscure!

/ptr


----------



## Polyphemus

Blancrocher said:


> Perhaps there could be a separate list on another thread where people could vote for works that they've never heard?


Or absolutely never want to hear.


----------



## Polyphemus

ptr said:


> We're in complete agreement Mr T! I feel that it is mostly the nominator's responsibility to guide the rest of the participants towards a situation where one can listen to the works if it is quite obscure!
> 
> /ptr


Seriously though isn't that what publicly funded Radio and subsidised orchestras are supposed to be doing. Most concerts comprise at least three works so why not introduce a rarity in the programme occasionally.


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert7 said:


> Not yet but according to what I read it would be awesome based on the description. I suspect that a live recording of it will appear by the end of the year. There are two slated performances of the work.
> 
> And it's definitely supposed to be poetic and lyrical. I support her efforts to be both traditional and groundbreaking at the same time.


This is interesting, because you also nominated the Grime Quartet on the 100+ Quartets Project, and refused to say how, of if, you'd actually heard it.

http://www.talkclassical.com/34778-tc-top-100-recommended-96.html#post836380

You're actually uaxuctum, aren't you, Albert? You're operating two accounts.

And why do you feel compelled to promote a work you've never heard?


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> This is interesting, because you also nominated the Grime Quartet on the 100+ Quartets Project, and refused to say how, of if, you'd actually heard it.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/34778-tc-top-100-recommended-96.html#post836380
> 
> You're actually uaxuctum, aren't you, Albert? You're operating two accounts.
> 
> And why do you feel compelled to promote a work you've never heard?
> 
> Sorry to butt into eveyone's fun here...but why do we tolerate this obvious pariah?


It's 3:33 AM in the morning. Sorry to disappoint ya but I ain't uaxuctum .

Promoting works that I haven't heard yet is fine as long as I know the composer's general style and expectation of what others have heard. I don't see any issue with that.


----------



## SimonNZ

Well, I'm not a regular on this thread, so I'll leave it to other to tell you if they think you're mischievously and deliberately subverting the process in an effort to disrupt and wind people up.

But that's exactly what I feel about the similar shenanigans you've been doing elsewhere.


----------



## Polyphemus

Interesting ethical viewpoint. I will, for the sake of this discussion, assume that you were not the only contributor who made this assumption.
Do you not think that this casts a doubt on the veracity of the final list. I concede of course that the list is entirely subjective but to see in the list of all nominated Quartets compiled by Turnabout Vox (sadly on sabbatical) only one by Robert Simpson is strange.
Sadly I think anyone who proposes such a future list should stipulate that all votes cast should have at least listened to the work they are supporting.


----------



## Aecio

Tournemire/Mompou

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 6
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Grime: String Quartet - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 41
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19


----------



## uaxuctum

First of all, I am not Albert7, and I have not yet been able to listen to Grime's work, but other works by this composer and the other work nominated by this user, sounded nice, and until someone seconds a work it cannot receive more votes, so I thought this work has been nominated for a while and if another forumer thinks it is worthy, why not give it a chance? But given all the brouhaha, accusations of sockpuppeteering, trolling, etc., I'm withdrawing my previous vote.

After Aecio:

Ustvolskaya / Tournemire

Nominated

Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 6
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
*Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 35*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
*Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56 - 42*
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56


Nominated

Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 6
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19


----------



## Kivimees

One fan's opinion:

I do not participate in this thread or in the post-1950 thread, but I am an active spectator. Both threads provide interesting prospects for new works and provide insights on the personal tastes of the participants. I think that all would agree that these threads are also meant to be "fun". That said, when a poster recommends works he has not heard himself, the "fun" turns to "farce". This farce is compounded when the other posters whose participation is sincere and honest are faced with works they are not in a position to judge for themselves because these works are not available or have never been recorded.

When these threads were started, the founders (bless 'em!) obviously never saw a need to insist that the nominator must have heard the work to qualify. One possibility is to limit works to those available online (as ptr has often included a link). I would be saddened if such a rule were used - there are many interesting works not on youtube, but still on CD, LP etc. I would rather that I could trust the participants to be intellectually honest.


----------



## PaulieGatto

after uaxuctum:

Strauss / Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado

Nominated

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 1 - PaulieGatto
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80 - 20
Casella: Symphony No.2 in C min - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 6
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, Op. 50 - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D major - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19 

In regards the Grime work, while it may turn out to be good, since it is not recorded I agree with the sentiments of most expressed. I have been pushing for works to be nominated that are not excessive in length but broken up if possible - Tournemire, which I've broken up into opus parts instead of a whole, since it has a huge length. I've also advocated the same for Weiss, Stockhausen's Licht, and the Cantigas de Santa Maria, since I know people follow these lists even up to this point and enjoy listening in. To nominate 30 hours worth of music is a lot for even all of us to vote for much less someone following the list. EDIT: might be late now but I forgot to mention the point of bringing up length - it was all about listening to this list, for anyone that stumbles on it and wants to run it down. Since Grime's work is not recorded, I think we ought to wait to hear it out.


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Paulie

Tchaikovsky / Mendelssohn

*Nominated*

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 1 - PaulieGatto
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

*Seconded:*

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 6
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Skilmarilion:

Zemlinsky / Mendelssohn

Nominated

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 1 - PaulieGatto
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 6
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Ustvolskaya Clyne

Nominated

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 1 - PaulieGatto
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

Seconded:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 7
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Xenakis / Dillon

*Nominated*

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 1 - PaulieGatto
Grime: String Quartet - 2 - albert7

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 8
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 29
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 19
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Alfonso / Murail

Nominated

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 8
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 19
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21

I'm removing the Grime String Quartet from the nominated list for now, but I will try to keep an eye out for an available performance.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Been on a little bit of a sabbatical and having a rest from voting after 2 years of more or less constant attendance. But I've just popped back to post this link as you all seem to be ignoring Hans Thomalla 

The Brightest Form of Absence

Can I take this opportunity to thank you for all the exciting music you've introduced to me. I might be back again by next week but I'm going to try to stay away and catch up on reading some novels and listening to the 100's of Cds I've bought since arriving on this thread.


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Been on a little bit of a sabbatical and having a rest from voting after 2 years of more or less constant attendance. But I've just popped back to post this link as you all seem to be ignoring Hans Thomalla
> 
> The Brightest Form of Absence
> 
> Can I take this opportunity to thank you for all the exciting music you've introduced to me. I might be back again by next week but I'm going to try to stay away and catch up on reading some novels and listening to the 100's of Cds I've bought since arriving on this thread.


I believe the feeling of gratitude is mutual! Tried to view the clip before, but seem to be disallowed in my neck of the woods! (Haven't found any Thomalla in my collection unfortunately!)

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Mendelssohn/Scelsi


Nominated



Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 8
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 32
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 19
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Luto / Xenakis

Nominated

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 8
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 34
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 20
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## Albert7

After MoonlightSonata

Zappa / Xenakis

Nominated

Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 8
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 34
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7

Strauss / Dillon

Nominated

Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 17
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 34
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 39
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto

Strauss / Ginastera

Nominated

Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
*Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 34*
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
*Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 - 41*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## Blancrocher

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68 


Nominated

Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 34
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Mendelssohn / Zappa

Nominated

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 19
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 34
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 5
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mr T:

Rosenberg / Hindemith

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 34
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Lutoslawski Zappa

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 36
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Stockhausen / Lutosławski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
*Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre - 37*
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
*Murail: Le Lac - 30*
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## uaxuctum

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre


Nominated:

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 30
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Murail/Ginastera


Nominated:

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Aecio

Glass / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

*Seconded:*

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Skilmarilion:

Zemlinsky / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 19
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 23


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Ginastera Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 32
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## Albert7

After pjang man:

Scelsi / Murail

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 33
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Marenzio / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2
Marenzio: Madrigals for 5 and 6 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 33
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Murail / Ginastera

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2
Marenzio: Madrigals for 5 and 6 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 11
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24

I could be wrong, but the Marenzio might be a bit large for one entry since the 5-voice and 6-voice madrigals each seems to be in several books.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar

Murail / Thomalla

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2
Marenzio: Madrigals for 5 and 6 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 21
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Murail: Le Lac - 35
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 12
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## GioCar

Fixing the clash, and being more specific on my nomitation

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
*Murail: Le Lac - 37*
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29*
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 12
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## GioCar

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 12
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## Trout

I'll switch PaulieGatto's vote if that's okay with him, adding an extra point to Thomalla, since the extra point to Murail would be redundant.

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 7
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Kodaly Clyne

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 8
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 21
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Zappa / Debussy

*Nominated*:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 8
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 22
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 29
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Carré / Tchaik

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 8
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 22
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata:

Marenzio / Scelsi

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 3
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 8
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 22
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Mendelssohn/Alfonso

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 8
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 22
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Casella / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 20
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 8
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 22
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 20
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor / Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 8
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 22
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7

Riley / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 8
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 22
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 21
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 24


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls

Ustvolskaya / Zemlinsky

*Nominated*:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

*Seconded*:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 8
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 22
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 23
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 25


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Clyne Ustvolskaya 

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 22
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Debussy / Hakola

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 24
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 25


----------



## GioCar

After Op.27 No.2

Scelsi / Adams

Nominated:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 1 - GioCar
Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 24
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 10
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 23
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Scelsi / Adams

Nominated:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 1 - GioCar
Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 24
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 25


----------



## Aecio

Mistake,

It was Kodaly/Mompou


Nominated:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 1 - GioCar
Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 24
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Zemlinsky / Adams

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 24
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Zappa Hakola

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 24
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ginastera / Zappa

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 24
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 21
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 9
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Hindemith / Zappa

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 24
Dillon: Book of Elements - 9
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 13
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Thomalla / Dillon

*Nominated*:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

*Seconded*:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 24
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 15
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Debussy/Marenzio

*Nominated*:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

*Seconded*:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 10
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 15
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Clyne: Night Ferry / Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 15
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Casella / Thomalla

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 16
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Thomalla / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Glass - Symphony #8 - Skilmarilion - 2

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Mendelssohn / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Tchaikosvky / Casella

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 32
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 24
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27 

There wouldn't be a chance that the complete first movement of Glass' Symphony no. 8 is available somewhere for streaming? I can only find part 1 on Youtube but not part 2.


----------



## Mika

After PG

Tchaikosvky / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> There wouldn't be a chance that the complete first movement of Glass' Symphony no. 8 is available somewhere for streaming? I can only find part 1 on Youtube but not part 2.


Well that's easily fixable. Just listen to part 1 again... (low-hanging fruit, I know)

Though seriously I cannot find it in full though I have managed to find _every other_ Glass symphony fully available somewhere. I do remember listening to a Youtube video with the entire symphony a while ago, but it must have been removed within the past year or two.


----------



## Albert7

Trout said:


> Well that's easily fixable. Just listen to part 1 again... (low-hanging fruit, I know)
> 
> Though seriously I cannot find it in full though I have managed to find _every other_ Glass symphony fully available somewhere. I do remember listening to a Youtube video with the entire symphony a while ago, but it must have been removed within the past year or two.


----------



## Trout

Albert, PaulieGatto was asking about the first movement of that symphony which does not seem to be fully available on Youtube.

Also, here's the board for the next voter:

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## GioCar

After Trout's board summary

Riley / Alfonso il Saggio

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 5
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## ptr

After Il ragazzo di Milano

Schuller / Casella

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 5
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 3
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## GioCar

^^^
thanks for the "ragazzo"  ! A bit aged ragazzo, I'd say...


----------



## Aecio

Ginastera/Glass

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 5
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Tchaikovsky Hakola

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 5
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 36
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Tchaikovsky / Schuller

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 5
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 36
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27

Well, hopefully the first full symphony will pop up somewhere - the whole thing is listed as lasting almost 19 minutes, and only 10 minutes of that is on Youtube. I don't understand how Spotify has such a spotty system that service has been pretty useful for this list.


----------



## ptr

GioCar said:


> ^^^
> thanks for the "ragazzo"  ! A bit aged ragazzo, I'd say...


Hey, age is all about the mindset of the individual! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Trout

Adding in Mika's vote enshrines Tchaikovsky.

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 5
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
*Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31*
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D - 38*
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D

After the new board:

Mendelssohn / Alfonso

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 2
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 7
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Rosenberg / Adams

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Scelsi / Marenzio

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Skilmarilion

PaulieGatto said:


> There wouldn't be a chance that the complete first movement of Glass' Symphony no. 8 is available somewhere for streaming? I can only find part 1 on Youtube but not part 2.





Trout said:


> Though seriously I cannot find it in full though I have managed to find _every other_ Glass symphony fully available somewhere. I do remember listening to a Youtube video with the entire symphony a while ago, but it must have been removed within the past year or two.


You guys are right as far as I know -- out of all of Glass' symphonies, the last 10 mins of the 8th's first movement is all that's missing from youtube, somewhat annoyingly.

If you really want to hear it all, I'd recommend the recording that also comes with the harpsichord concerto.

Or you could nominate it anyway based on the strength of the third movement alone.


----------



## Aecio

Mendelssohn/Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 27
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 21
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Riley / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 10
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 27
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Albert7

After uaxuctum:

Dillon: Book of Elements / Scelsi: Anagamin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 12
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 12
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 28
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## Mika

After Albert7

Stockhausen Clyne

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 12
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 28
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Mendelssohn / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 12
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 28
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Casella / Zappa

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 12
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 12
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 28
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 11
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Kodaly/Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 22
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 12
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Books of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 29
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 25
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 11
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Beethoven / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 12
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 29
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 11
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Mendelssohn / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 12
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 29
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 18
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 11
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Riley / Thomalla

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 12
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 29
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 11
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ginastera / Casella

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 12
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 29
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 11
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## ptr

After Mr T:

Scelsi / Dillon

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 31
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 11
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Riley Zappa

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 26
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 37
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 31
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Debussy / Schuller

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 6
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 28
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 37
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 31
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Mendelssohn/Alfonso

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 7
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 28
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 37
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 31
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 28


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Debussy Zemlinsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 7
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 30
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 37
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 31
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 26
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 29


----------



## uaxuctum

After pjang23:

Scelsi / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 7
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 30
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 37
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Zemlinsky / Riley

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 7
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 30
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 38
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Chin / Alfonso

Nominated:

Chin: Xi - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 30
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 27
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 38
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## Albert7

After the fish  :

Zappa: The Perfect Stranger / Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors

Nominated:

Chin: Xi - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 30
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 38
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 27
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Chin / Ust

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 4
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 30
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 38
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 28
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## Mika

After MS

Ust Riley

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 4
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 30
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 39
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schuller / Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 4
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 14
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 39
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## Aecio

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace

After ptr

Kodaly/Riley

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 4
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 4
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## Aecio

Since there is currently no available video of Ropartz Piano trio here you may get an idea about this sadly neglected piece

http://www.amazon.com/Ropartz-J--G-...8&qid=1431603472&sr=8-6&keywords=ropartz+trio


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 4
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Chin / Hakola

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 33
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Scelsi / Berio: Sequenza XII

Nominated:
Berio: Sequenza XII - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 35
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Kodaly / Berio: Sequenza XII (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Berio: Sequenza XII - 2
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 13
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 18
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 35
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Berio / Dillon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 8
Berio: Sequenza XII - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 35
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 30
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## GioCar

After Moonlight

Ustvolskaya / Alfonso

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 13
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 35
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 32
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Ustvolskaya / Clyne

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 35
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 31


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 / Scelsi: Anagamin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 4
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 36
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## uaxuctum

After Albert7:

Scelsi / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 5
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 9
Scelsi: Anagamin - 38
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Ginastera / Rosenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 5
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 10
Scelsi: Anagamin - 38
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## Mika

After trout

Hakola Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 5
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 10
Scelsi: Anagamin - 39
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 22
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Berio / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 7
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 10
Scelsi: Anagamin - 39
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Ropartz / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 5
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 8
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 10
Scelsi: Anagamin - 39
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Adams / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 31
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 8
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 10
Scelsi: Anagamin - 39
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## Aecio

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin


After mmsbls

Scelsi/Debussy


Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Chin: Xi - 6
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 8
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Chin / Casella

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 8
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ropartz / Mompou

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 8
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Berio / Rosenberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 10
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 34
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Ust Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 11
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 36
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 33


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Schuller / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 11
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 36
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Ropartz/Marenzio

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 11
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 36
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Casella / Alfonso

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 11
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 36
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Ust Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 11
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Berio / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 9
Berio: Sequenza XII - 13
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 24
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 28
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 36
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Beethoven / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 12
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 23
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Fixing crash

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 14
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## ptr

after MS crash fix

Francesco il Divino / Dillon

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 33
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Sibelius / Mendelssohn

*Nominated*:

Sibelius - Valse Triste - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 32
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Debussy/Ginastera

*Nominated*:

Sibelius - Valse Triste - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 23
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 16
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Kodály / Hindemith

Nominated:

Sibelius - Valse Triste - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 7
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 24
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 18
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Zemlinsky / Adams

Nominated:

Sibelius - Valse Triste - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 8
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 24
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 18
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 38
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 16
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 36


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Ustvolskaya / Zappa

Nominated:

Sibelius - Valse Triste - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 8
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 10
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 24
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 18
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 40
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 36


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Alfonso X Ginastera

Nominated:

Sibelius - Valse Triste - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 8
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 8
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 24
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 18
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 40
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 36


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Ust Chin

Nominated:

Sibelius - Valse Triste - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 8
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 9
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 24
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 18
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 42
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 36


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Sibelius / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 8
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 10
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 24
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 18
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us - 42
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 36


----------



## Aecio

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us


Kodaly/Ust


Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 8
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 10
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 15
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 24
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 36


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Hindemith / Dillon

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 8
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 10
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 12
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 36


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Moonlight Sonata:

Zemlinsky / Schuller

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 8
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 10
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 19
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 38


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Zemlinsky / Thomalla

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 8
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 10
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 40


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Adams / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 10
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
*Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34*
Dillon: Book of Elements - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
*Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34*
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17
*Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 - 41*


----------



## mmsbls

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 14
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 10
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Berio Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 16
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 29
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Berio / Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 30
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Moonlight

Glass / Sibelius

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 12
Berio: Sequenza XII - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 30
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Mendelssohn/Alfonso

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 36
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 30
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 24
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Dillon / Xenakis

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 36
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 30
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 25
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr

Mendelssohn / Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 38
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 25
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Sor / Berio

Nominated:

Sor: Les deux amis op.41, for two guitars - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 38
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 25
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius

Nominated:

Sor: Les deux amis op.41, for two guitars - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 40
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 25
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Sor / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
*Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34*
Dillon: Book of Elements - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
*Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 - 41*
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 6
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 25
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 34
Dillon: Book of Elements - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 6
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 25
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Debussy Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 36
Dillon: Book of Elements - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 13
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 7
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 25
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Debussy / Schuller

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 38
Dillon: Book of Elements - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 7
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 25
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## ptr

After MS

Dillon / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 38
Dillon: Book of Elements - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 7
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 4
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Grieg/Sor

*Nominated*:

Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 38
Dillon: Book of Elements - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 7
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Berio / Debussy

Nominated:

Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
*Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands - 39*
Dillon: Book of Elements - 20
*Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32*
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 7
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands

Nominated:
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - Aecio


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 7
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ginastera / Sibelius

Nominated:
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - Aecio


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 31
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 8
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Menotti Hakola

Nominated:
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - Aecio


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 8
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## ptr

After M

Schuller / Sibelius

*Nominated*:
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Ginastera / Chin

Nominated:
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - Aecio


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 9
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Albert7

After MS

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music / Dillon: Book of Elements

Nominated:
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - Aecio


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 20
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Grieg (sec) / Kodály

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 21
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Ginastera/Mompou

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 38
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 21
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 5
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Ginastera / Sor

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
*Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 - 40*
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 21
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
*Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33*
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26


Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 21
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 6
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Chin / Sor

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 21
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 21
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 7
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mr T:

Berio / Sor

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 6
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 21
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Glass / Kodaly

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 22
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 33
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Mika

After MS

Menotti Hakola

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 22
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 35
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 8
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Kodaly/Sor

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 14
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 26
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 35
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Clyne: Night Ferry / Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 35
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Nystroem / Nielsen

Nominated:

Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 1 - Trout
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 35
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Casella / Berio

Nominated:

Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 1 - Trout
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 24
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 32
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 35
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Mika

After MS

Menotti Berio

Nominated:

Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 1 - Trout
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 25
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 32
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 37
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nystroem (sec) / Nielsen (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 25
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 32
Chin: Xi - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 37
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 2
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## GioCar

After the boy from the Land of God

Chin / Berio

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 32
Chin: Xi - 16
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 37
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 2
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 12
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Ropartz/Nielsen

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 32
Chin: Xi - 16
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 37
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 3
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Menotti / Verdi: Simon Boccanegra

Nominated:
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
*Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 32*
Chin: Xi - 16
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
*Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 39*
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 3
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors

Nominated:
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 32
Chin: Xi - 16
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 3
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Casella / Chin

Nominated:
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
*Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor - 34*
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
*Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27*
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 3
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor

Nominated:
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 8
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 27
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 3
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Glass / Hindemith

Nominated:
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 3
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 26
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## ptr

After MS

Xenakis / Nielsen

*Nominated*:
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 26
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 4
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 28
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Beethoven / Verdi (sec)

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 26
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 4
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 2
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 28
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Berio Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 4
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 28
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Xenakis / Dillon

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 4
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 30
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 17


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Nystroem / Zappa

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 6
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 20
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 30
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mr T:

Nystroem / Thomalla

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 6
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 30
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 18


----------



## Albert7

After ptr:

Verdi: Simon Boccanegra / Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 6
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 30
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 18


----------



## Mika

After Albert7

Xenakis Zappa

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 6
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 9
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 32
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 19


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Mika

Haydn / Sibelius

Nominated:

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 24
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 6
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 10
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 32
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 19[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Nielsen/Kodaly

Nominated:

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 10
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 32
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Marenzio / Xenakis

Nominated:

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 11
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 10
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 33
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Sibelius

Nominated:

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenberelse" - 11
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 11
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 33
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 19


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Rosenberg / Zappa

*Nominated*:

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 28
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 11
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 33
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Berio Chin

Nominated:

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 18
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 11
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 9
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 33
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Nystroem / Sor

Nominated:

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 18
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 11
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 33
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Chin / Sibelius

Nominated:

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 20
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 33
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## Albert7

After MS

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 2 / Stockhausen: Carré

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 20
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 33
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Dillon / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 21
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 33
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## Mika

After Gio

Xenakis / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 9
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 17
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 35
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Schuller / Marenzio

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 4
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 10
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 35
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Marenzio/Grieg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 21
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 35
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Xenakis / Thomalla

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
*Berio: Sequenza XII - 30*
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
*Xenakis: Nomos Alpha - 37*
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 13
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 8
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Alfonso X Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 15
Berio: Sequenza XII - 30
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 9
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Berio Alfonso X

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 32
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 22
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 9
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 12
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Sibelius / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 32
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 28
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 9
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 14
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## musicrom

After Trout:

Sibelius / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 13
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 32
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 29
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 9
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## ptr

After musicrom:

Nielsen / Adams

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 14
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 32
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 29
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 25
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 11
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Adams / Kodaly

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 16
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 32
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 29
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 11
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 20


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Nystroem / Zappa

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 16
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 32
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 29
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 11
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Berio Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 16
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 34
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 24
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 29
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 11
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 23
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Berio / Carré

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 16
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 36
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 24
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 29
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 11
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Adams / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 36
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 24
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 29
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 12
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 13
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Dillon / Rosenberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Berio: Sequenza XII - 36
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 24
Clyne: Night Ferry - 16
Dillon: Book of Elements - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 29
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 12
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Mika

Berio is done. Someone to update list


----------



## Mika

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII


----------



## Mika

after Board

Chin Clyne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 26
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 29
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 12
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X / Hindemith

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto
Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 16
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 26
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 30
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 12
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Chin / Alfonso

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 17
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 5
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 30
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 12
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 16
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## One Big Ear

I must say this list has done me a world of good. It has put many pieces on my radar that probably would have taken me more time to discover, and I am impressed by the collective depth, diversity, and quality of the knowledge possessed by this board’s citizens. Therefore please take what I am about to say with the salt of respect.

I have some reservations about the methodology used here. From what I can gather, this list is effectively a race to gather support, and then once the nomination threshold is passed, a work becomes enshrined forever into a single spot. Rankings can never change. I have a problem with this partly because it does not allow for change in taste collectively (because hopefully the quality of our taste only goes up right?) but also personally. It may be the case that in a year I will really regret pushing so hard for this or that piece. But beyond that, and more importantly, it is bad statistics. The first to be championed does not necessarily have to be the same as most beloved. Take for example a deck of cards. If I were to wonder which card was the most populous in the deck, and I decided to find out by taking cards out one by one until I get two of the same, I would draw until I got two eights, so it must be listed first right? After all, I hadn’t drawn a single seven yet. Obviously this is bad logic. Another result is that I nor anybody else new to the board can weigh in on whether, say, Beethoven’s 5th or 9th deserves to be listed higher, because one got there before the other, and it is therefore instantly and permanently preserved in their positions on the list.

All I’m saying is that the wrong methodology can skew things a bit. I continue to enjoy perusing this list and I am glad it is still receiving contributions. Am I confused or have I missed anything? If anyone sees what I see, or is even interested, I would love to discuss other methods that might help chase the chicken better at a later point in time.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After the surprise appearance of a single large ear, to whom I will respond in a moment
Sibelius / Grieg

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 17
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 30
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 26
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 12
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 18
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## ptr

After MS

Stockhausen / Kodaly

*Nominated*:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 17
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 30
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 27
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 12
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 18
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## ptr

One Big Ear said:


> I must say this list has done me a world of good. It has put many pieces on my radar that probably would have taken me more time to discover, and I am impressed by the collective depth, diversity, and quality of the knowledge possessed by this board's citizens. Therefore please take what I am about to say with the salt of respect.
> 
> I have some reservations about the methodology used here. From what I can gather, this list is effectively a race to gather support, and then once the nomination threshold is passed, a work becomes enshrined forever into a single spot. Rankings can never change. I have a problem with this partly because it does not allow for change in taste collectively (because hopefully the quality of our taste only goes up right?) but also personally. It may be the case that in a year I will really regret pushing so hard for this or that piece. But beyond that, and more importantly, it is bad statistics. The first to be championed does not necessarily have to be the same as most beloved. Take for example a deck of cards. If I were to wonder which card was the most populous in the deck, and I decided to find out by taking cards out one by one until I get two of the same, I would draw until I got two eights, so it must be listed first right? After all, I hadn't drawn a single seven yet. Obviously this is bad logic. Another result is that I nor anybody else new to the board can weigh in on whether, say, Beethoven's 5th or 9th deserves to be listed higher, because one got there before the other, and it is therefore instantly and permanently preserved in their positions on the list.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the wrong methodology can skew things a bit. I continue to enjoy perusing this list and I am glad it is still receiving contributions. Am I confused or have I missed anything? If anyone sees what I see, or is even interested, I would love to discuss other methods that might help chase the chicken better at a later point in time.


But this is not about being objective! Rather the opposite, it is a completely random ordered subjective collaborative effort of those participating, it is supposed to be skewed and an imprint of our weird likes (and slightly to the memory of the self imposed hermit Master Science), So good Sir Ear of a considerable size, if "objective methodology" is Your main thing why not start Your own project, it might well be interesting to see if You can create something that will be as fun and creative for its participants! (Only slight irony intended!) 

FWIW; "objective methodology" has been tried many times throughout history and the result is always boring and predictable, kudos to You if You can prove it a success and a fun such! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata

One Big Ear said:


> I must say this list has done me a world of good. It has put many pieces on my radar that probably would have taken me more time to discover, and I am impressed by the collective depth, diversity, and quality of the knowledge possessed by this board's citizens. Therefore please take what I am about to say with the salt of respect.
> 
> I have some reservations about the methodology used here. From what I can gather, this list is effectively a race to gather support, and then once the nomination threshold is passed, a work becomes enshrined forever into a single spot. Rankings can never change. I have a problem with this partly because it does not allow for change in taste collectively (because hopefully the quality of our taste only goes up right?) but also personally. It may be the case that in a year I will really regret pushing so hard for this or that piece. But beyond that, and more importantly, it is bad statistics. The first to be championed does not necessarily have to be the same as most beloved. Take for example a deck of cards. If I were to wonder which card was the most populous in the deck, and I decided to find out by taking cards out one by one until I get two of the same, I would draw until I got two eights, so it must be listed first right? After all, I hadn't drawn a single seven yet. Obviously this is bad logic. Another result is that I nor anybody else new to the board can weigh in on whether, say, Beethoven's 5th or 9th deserves to be listed higher, because one got there before the other, and it is therefore instantly and permanently preserved in their positions on the list.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the wrong methodology can skew things a bit. I continue to enjoy perusing this list and I am glad it is still receiving contributions. Am I confused or have I missed anything? If anyone sees what I see, or is even interested, I would love to discuss other methods that might help chase the chicken better at a later point in time.


The problem with your playing card analogy is that we choose which pieces to nominate. It's not a random draw, we are free to give points to whichever works we like.
Anyway, the order probably isn't perfect, but it really doesn't matter. The list isn't meant to be objective.


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

Dillon: Book of Elements / Kodaly: Peacock Variations

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 17
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 30
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 12
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 18
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## pjang23

After Albert7

Nielsen AlfonsoX

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 18
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 30
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 18
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Hindemith AlfonsoX

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 28
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 6
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 32
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 18
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Beethoven / Grieg

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 10
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 32
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 19
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 18
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Glass / Schuller

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 12
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 32
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 18
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Nystroem / Sibelius

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 12
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 32
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 19
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## ptr

After T:

Stockhausen: K (sec) / Stockhausen: C

*Nominated*:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 12
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 32
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 12
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 19
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schnittke/Marenzio

*Nominated*:

Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 12
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 32
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 19
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Skilmarilion

after aecio

Glass / Sibelius

*Nominated*:

Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 32
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 26
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 20
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Skilmarilion:

Hindemith / Mompou

Nominated:

Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 34
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 27
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 20
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Sibelius / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 34
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 27
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 3
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Nystroem / Dillon

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 29
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 34
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 27
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 3
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Hindemith Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 29
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 36
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 28
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 27
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 3
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Kodaly/Mompou

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 29
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 36
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 3
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Stockhausen K / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 28
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 29
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 4
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 36
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Chin / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 29
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 36
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 14
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## GioCar

After Trout:

Rosenberg / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 29
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
*Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings - 37*
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## GioCar

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings


Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 29
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## Mika

After Gio

Stockhausen Dillon



Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Adams / Zappa

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 7
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Chin / Grieg

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 32
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 8
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 10
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 22


----------



## Aecio

[After MoonlightSonata

Grieg/Sor

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 32
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 22


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Chin Hakola

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 19
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 34
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 22


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Chin / Alfonso

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 20
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 36
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Alfonso / Zappa

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 36
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 6
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 23


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Stockhausen: Klavierstücke / Nystroem

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 36
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 10
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 11
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Grieg / Sor

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 36
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 14
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 12
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 23


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Nielsen / Sor

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 36
Clyne: Night Ferry - 17
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 5
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 23


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Clyne: Night Ferry / Verdi: Simon Boccanegra

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Chin: Xi - 36
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 23
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 6
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 23


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Sibelius / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
*Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30*
*Chin: Xi - 37*
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
*Dillon: Book of Elements - 30*
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
*Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30*
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 6
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 23


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Dillon: Book of Elements - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 6
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 23


----------



## ptr

After Trout

Dillon / Schuller

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Dillon: Book of Elements - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 6
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Verdi / Zappa

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Dillon: Book of Elements - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 8
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Mika

After MS

Penderecki : Symphony #3 / Harvey: Body Mandala

*Nominated:*
Penderecki : Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika
Harvey: Body Mandala - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Dillon: Book of Elements - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 12
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 8
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Dillon / Grieg

Nominated:
Penderecki : Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika
Harvey: Body Mandala - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 22
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Dillon: Book of Elements - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 13
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 8
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Grieg/Alfonso

Nominated:
Penderecki : Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika
Harvey: Body Mandala - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Dillon: Book of Elements - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 15
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 5
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 8
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Dillon: Book of Elements / Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major

Nominated:
Penderecki : Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika
Harvey: Body Mandala - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Dillon: Book of Elements - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 15
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 8
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7

Verdi / Dillon

Nominated:
Penderecki : Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika
Harvey: Body Mandala - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
*Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30*
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
*Dillon: Book of Elements - 37*
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 15
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
*Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30*
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 10
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements

*Nominated*:
Penderecki : Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika
Harvey: Body Mandala - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 15
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 10
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## ptr

after PaulieGatto

Harvey (Sec) / Nystroem

*Nominated*:
Penderecki : Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 15
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 16
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 10
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Sculthorpe / Verdi

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 15
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 16
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 11
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Sculthorpe (sec) / Grieg

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 16
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 4
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 11
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Mika

After MS

Stockhausen x2

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 30
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 16
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 4
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 13
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 11
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Kodaly/Sor

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 32
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 16
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 4
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 14
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 11
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Nystroem / Sor

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 20
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 32
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 16
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 4
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 11
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music / Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 22
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 32
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 17
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 4
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 25
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 11
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Mika

After albert7:

Nystroem Sibelius

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 22
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 32
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 17
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 4
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 22
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 11
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Thomalla / Nielsen

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 22
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 32
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 18
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 4
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 11
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## GioCar

after MS

Kodály / Verdi

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 22
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 34
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 18
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 4
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Kodály / Schnittke

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 22
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 3
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 36
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 18
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 5
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 4
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Sculthorpe / Harvey

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 22
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 36
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 18
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 14
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 5
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## 20centrfuge

After ptr

Adams/Ropartz

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 24
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 36
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 18
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 5
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Mika

After 20cent

Hakola Clyne

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 24
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 36
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 18
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 5
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Alfonso / Nielsen

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 26
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 36
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 13
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 19
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 5
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Kodaly / Marenzio

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 26
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 30
Clyne: Night Ferry - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 38
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 14
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 19
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 5
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Marenzio / Beethoven

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 26
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
*Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 31*
Clyne: Night Ferry - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
*Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 38*
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 19
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 5
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 26
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 31
Clyne: Night Ferry - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 19
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 5
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Albert7

After PG:

Clyne: Night Ferry / Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 26
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 31
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 16
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Kodaly: Peacock Variations - 38
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 19
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 6
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Albert7

Grieg/Beethoven

Nominated:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 26
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 32
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 19
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 6
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Stockhausen/Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 26
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 32
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 19
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 6
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## musicrom

After ptr

Penderecki (sec) / Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 26
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 32
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 19
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 6
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 27
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Trout

After musicrom:

Sculthorpe / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 26
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 32
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 19
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 27
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Adams / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 32
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 20
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 27
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Beethoven Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 34
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 20
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Beethoven / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 36
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 20
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven / Hindemith (nom)

Nominated:

Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
*Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor - 38*
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 20
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
*Stockhausen: Carré - 31*
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## GioCar

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor

Nominated:

Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 20
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## ptr

after GioCar

Nystroem / Nielsen

*Nominated*:
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 1 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 21
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 12
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Stockhausen K / Hindemith (sec)

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 20
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 15
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Nielsen/Ropartz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 22
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## GioCar

adding ptr's votes

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 24


----------



## Albert7

after Giocar

Zappa: The Perfect Stranger / Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 8
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carré - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 26


----------



## Mika

after Albert7

Zappa: The Perfect Stranger / Clyne

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 23
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 8
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carr - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Stockhausen Carre / Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 23
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 8
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carr - 33
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 12
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 28


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Nystroem / Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 23
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 8
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 28
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 15
Stockhausen: Carr - 33
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 28


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Sor / Mompou

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 23
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 8
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 21
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carr - 33
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 28


----------



## Albert7

After ptr:

Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee / Clyne: Night Ferry

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 8
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carr - 33
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 28


----------



## Mika

After Albert7

Stockhausen Penderecki

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 8
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 8
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carr - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 28


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Sculthorpe / Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 23
Clyne: Night Ferry - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 14
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 28


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Alfonso el Sabio / Stockhausen Klavierstücke

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 16
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 15
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 28


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Rosenberg / Zappa

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 23
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 15
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 29


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Schnittke/Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 24
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 15
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Thomalla / Harvey

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 5
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 24
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 15
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 29


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Nystroem / Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 5
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 24
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 15
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 29


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Zappa: The Perfect Stranger / Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 24
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 31


----------



## Mika

After Albert7

Zappa: The Perfect Stranger / Clyne

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 4
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 24
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 24
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 13
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## Trout

I think Albert missed PaulieGatto's and my vote.

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 5
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 16
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 24
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## Aecio

Haydn/Marenzio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 5
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 24
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 10
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Sculthorpe / Penderecki

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 28
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 5
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 24
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 12
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 29
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Adams / Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 5
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 24
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 12
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Nielsen / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 5
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 26
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 12
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 35
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Stockhausen Hakola

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 5
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 26
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 12
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 37
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sculthorp / Harvey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 6
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 2
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 26
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 17
Stockhausen: Carré - 37
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Hindemith / Sor

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 18
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 6
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 26
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 37
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Grieg / Stockhausen Carré

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 6
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 29
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 26
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 18
Stockhausen: Carré - 38
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Sor/Mompou

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 6
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 26
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 20
Stockhausen: Carré - 38
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Sor / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 6
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 26
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 38
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 33


----------



## ptr

After T:

Nielsen / Zappa

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 6
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 28
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 38
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Stockhausen Harvey

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 25
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 7
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 28
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 40
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## Albert7

After Mika:

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado / Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 7
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 28
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 40
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 14
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Nystroem / Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 7
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 28
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 40
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 15
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Nielsen Hakola

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 30
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 7
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 22
Stockhausen: Carré - 40
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 15
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Adams / Sor

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 7
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 40
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 15
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Sibelius / Harvey

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 20
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Carré - 40
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 15
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## Aecio

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 15
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Grieg/Stockhausen

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 16
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 15
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Stockhausen / Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 15
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar

Zappa / Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 14
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 16
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 36


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Sculthorpe / Zappa

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 26
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 16
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 37


----------



## ptr

After Mr T:

Antill (nom) / Thomalla

*Nominated*:
John Antill: *Corroboree* (1946) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 27
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 16
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 37


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Hakola Zappa

Nominated:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 16
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 27
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 16
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 38


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Sculthorpe / Thomalla

Nominated:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 16
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 38


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Nystroem / Zappa

Nominated:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
*Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32*
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
*Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32*
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
*Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32*
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 16
*Zappa: The Perfect Stranger - 39*


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger


Nominated:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 16


----------



## Albert7

After Trout

Bates: Mothership / Clyne: Night Ferry

Nominated:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 27
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 13
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 16


----------



## Mika

After Albert7

Alfonso X / Haydn

Nominated:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Verdi / Sor

Nominated:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 32
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 8
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## ptr

After MS

Adams / Harvey

*Nominated*:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 34
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Nielsen/Sor

*Nominated*:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 34
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 33
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Antill / Nielsen

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 34
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 4
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 18
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X / Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music

Nominated:
John Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 2 - ptr
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 33
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## GioCar

After Albert's jump

fixing the board

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 4
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 17
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after GioCar's fix:

Nielsen / Marenzio

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 4
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 36
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Antill

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 5
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 38
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Antill / Nielsen

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 7
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 39
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Sibelius Nielsen

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 7
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 40
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Nielsen / Haydn

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
*Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35*
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 7
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
*Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 42*
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## mmsbls

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 7
Clyne: Night Ferry - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## Albert7

After the main man 

Clyne: Night Ferry / Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 7
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" - 42
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 18


----------



## Trout

After Albert7 (and removing Nielsen):

Schnittke / Verdi

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 29
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 7
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 12
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Alfonso X / Sibelius

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 7
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 12
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 23
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 35
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Antill / Schuller

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 9
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 12
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 35
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schnittke/Haydn

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 9
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 16
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 35
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 20
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 19


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Antill / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 16
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 18
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 35
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 21
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 19


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Sculthorpe / Haydn

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 35
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 21
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schnittke / Verdi

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 30
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 18
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 35
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 21
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 20


----------



## ptr

After MoSo

Rosenberg / Mompou

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 35
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 21
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 20


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Sibelius Hakola

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 31
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 37
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 21
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Sibelius/Mompou

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 14
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 39
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 21
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 20


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Glass: Symphony #8 / Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 39
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 20


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Sibelius / Nystroem

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 41
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 22
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Stockhausen / Sor

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 9
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 41
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 20


----------



## Mika

After MS

Verdi Harvey

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 11
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 41
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sor / Antill

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 22
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 18
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 41
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 22


----------



## GioCar

After p

Grieg / Marenzio

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 24
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 19
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sibelius: Valse Triste - 41
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 22


----------



## Aecio

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste


After GioCar

Grieg / Sibelius

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 19
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 22


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Clyne: Night Ferry - 28 / Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 22

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 35
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 19
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 24
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 23


----------



## Mika

After Albert7

Adams Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded:*
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 37
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 19
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 28
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Adams / Thomalla

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 39
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 19
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 20
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Sculthorpe / Verdi

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 39
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 19
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 24
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mr T:

Schuller / Marenzio

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 39
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Schnittke / Haydn

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 39
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 32
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Mompou/Adams

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 40
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 24


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Nystroem / Adams

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
*Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 41*
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
*Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34*
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 24


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music


Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 24


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Clyne: Night Ferry / Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 16
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Ropartz / Schnittke

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 18
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 24


----------



## Mika

After MS

Hakola Verdi

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 18
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## StDior

After Mika

Puccini: Suor Angelica / Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Puccini: Suor Angelica -2 - StDior
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 12
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 18
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## GioCar

After StDior

Antill / Puccini (sec)

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Harvey: Body Mandala - 10
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 3
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 18
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Ropartz / Harvey

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 3
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 20
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Ropartz / Sor

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 18
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 3
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 25
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major / Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 26
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 3
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Hakola / Grieg

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 27
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 37
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 3
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 22
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Sculthorpe / Hakola

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 27
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 3
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 24
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Puccini / Hakola

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 14
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 27
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 39
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 24
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Sculthorpe / Antill

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 27
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 39
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Haydn / Grieg

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 1 StDior

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 39
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 22
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## mmsbls

Welcome to TalkClassical and our very long running game, StDior.

After MoonlightSonata:

Hindemith T / Haydn

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 39
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 20
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Rosenberg / Puccini

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 39
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 20
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Marenzio/Hakola

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 40
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Clyne: Night Ferry / Puccini: Suor Angelica

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 40
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 20
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Schnittke / Hakola

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
*Clyne: Night Ferry - 34*
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
*Hakola: Clarinet Concerto - 41*
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
*Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34*
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto


Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 33
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Martucci / Nystroem
(big symphonic works this time)

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Giuseppe Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 26
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 29
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Sculthorpe / Sor

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Giuseppe Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 25


----------



## Mika

After MS

Nystroem Verdi

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Giuseppe Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 36
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 26


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nystroem / Martucci (sec)

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 3
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 38
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 26


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Schnittke/Martucci

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 34
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 5
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 4
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 38
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 26


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Clyne: Night Ferry / Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7


Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 6
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 4
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 38
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 26


----------



## Mika

after Albert7

Nystroem Verdi

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7


Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 6
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 4
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 40
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 6
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 24
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Schnittke / Penderecki

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7


Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 11
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 6
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 4
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 40
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 26
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 27


----------



## ptr

After MS

Harvey / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 6
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 4
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 40
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 27


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Nystroem / Verdi

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7


Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 6
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 4
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" - 42
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## Aecio

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"

Schnittke/Nystroem

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7


Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 6
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 4
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 28
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Puccini: Suor Angelica / Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 36
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 4
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 9
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 28
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## Mika

After Albert7

Clyne / Puccini: Suor Angelica 

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 38
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 4
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 28
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schnittke / Martucci

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 15
Clyne: Night Ferry - 38
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 5
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 30
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schnittke / Antill

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 16
Clyne: Night Ferry - 38
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 5
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 28
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## ptr

After MooSo

Sculthorpe / Antill

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 38
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 5
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Martucci/Marenzio

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 38
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 22
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Rosenberg / Puccini

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 38
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 13
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 11
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 24
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar:

Clyne / Harvey

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 40
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 14
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 11
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 24
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 28


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Haydn / Verdi

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 40
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 14
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 11
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 24
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 29


----------



## ptr

After T:

Harvey / Rosenberg

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 40
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 7
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 11
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 27
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 29


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Penderecki Stockhausen

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Clyne: Night Ferry - 40
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 9
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 11
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 29


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Clyne: Night Ferry / Penderecki: Symphony #3

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
*Clyne: Night Ferry - 42*
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 3
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 11
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 29


----------



## Aecio

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry

Mompou/Hindemith V.

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 36
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 11
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 32
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 29


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Schnittke / Verdi

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 36
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 11
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## StDior

After MoonlightSonata

Puccini / J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 36
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 13
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After StDior:

Mompou / Puccini

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 38
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30 

For the Puccini work, would it be alright to have it all as "Il trittico" since they are performed sometimes as three parts (including Gianni Schicchi and Il tabarro?) I do like Puccini and am surprised that this hasn't been nominated yet (same with my Verdi nomination)


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Mozart

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 1 - StDior
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 1 - Trout
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 38
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 28
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30

I certainly do not mind on the Puccini either way. I remember that I nominated it as _Il Trittico_ quite a long time back, but it never gained traction and fell off the list at some point.


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Stockhausen Mompou

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 1 - StDior
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 1 - Trout
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 39
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Hindemith T / Bach (Sec)

Nominated:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 1 - Trout
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas - 39
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## ptr

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56-61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Mompou: Impresiones Intimas

efter månskensonaten

Mompou / Mozart Paris (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 2
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Albeniz/Haydn


Nominated:

Albeniz; Mallorca - 2 - Aecio
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 2
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Aecio

Strauss/Albeniz (sec)

Nominated:

Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 31
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 2
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30

This is my first post here, I hope I've done it right!


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Proms Fanatic:

Alfonso the Wise / Puccini

Nominated:

Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 33
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 6
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 2
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30

I should have supported it more back then - would everyone be alright making the Puccini selection as the whole part of "Il trittico"?


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart 31 / Hindemith T

Nominated:

Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 33
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 34
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 30
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Schnittke Stockhausen



Nominated:

Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 33
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 36
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major

Nominated:

Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 33
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 17
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 36
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## ptr

After Albert7

Sor / Antill

*Nominated*:
Bates: Mothership - 2- Albert7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 33
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 36
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 30


----------



## Trout

I think Bates has been on the nominated list for a week, so I shall remove it.

After ptr:

Schnittke / Verdi

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 33
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 38
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schnittke / Verdi

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 33
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
*Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello - 40*
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 33
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Alfonso / Rosenberg

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 35
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## Mika

After PG

Alfonso / Mozart

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 37
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Alfonso / Mozart

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
*Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado - 39*
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
*Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32*
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
*Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32*


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Mompou: Impresiones Intimas
2192. Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello
2193. Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado


Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 2 - Trout
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 31
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Stockhausen / Mozart (sec)

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 6
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 30
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 33
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Sculthorpe / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 6
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After MoonlightSonata
Mozart PC #14/Schumann

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 1 - Proms Fanatic
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 6
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## ptr

After PF

Mozart / Mozart

*Nominated*:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - Proms Fanatic
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 7
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## StDior

After ptr

Puccini: Suor Angelica / Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra (Bashmet version)

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - Proms Fanatic
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 8
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 32
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## Aecio

After StDior

Sor/Schumann

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 8
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 7
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 / Martucci

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 8
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32






Also, are we in general on board with the Puccini piece being listed as Il trittico? Since Suor Angelica is the middle part of that whole?


----------



## ptr

PaulieGatto said:


> Also, are we in general on board with the Puccini piece being listed as Il trittico? Since Suor Angelica is the middle part of that whole?


I'm all for it in general! (bla,bla,bla,bla!)

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

After PG:

Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major / Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 8
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 11
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 35
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## Mika

After Albert7

Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X. / Penderecki

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 2
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 8
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 37
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Stockhausen / Bach

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 8
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 39
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Mozart PC 14 / Weiss

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 8
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 7
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 39
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart 31 / Hindemith T

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 3
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 9
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 39
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 3


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Albeniz / Weiss

*Nominated*:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 28
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Piano Concert #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 9
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 39
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After ptr:

Mozart #31 / Grieg

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 29
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 39
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Proms

Would like to recommend a clarinet concerto by Anders Hillborg, which I saw a great performance of on TV recently 

Hillborg / Grieg

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 2 - Cygnenoir
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 32
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 39
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygnenoir
Sculthorpe / Bach

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 2 - Cygnenoir
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 39
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## Albert7

After MS

J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig / Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 2 - Cygnenoir
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 39
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Mozart 34 / Martucci

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 2 - Cygnenoir
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 16
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 39
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Harvey / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 2 - Cygnenoir
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 40
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 32
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## Mika

After PG

Verdi Puccini

Nominated:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 2 - Cygnenoir
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 40
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Hillborg / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
*Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X - 41*
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## ptr

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Mompou: Impresiones Intimas
2192. Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello
2193. Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado
2194. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X


----------



## ptr

New Board

Hillborg / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Arriaga/Weiss

*Nominated*:

Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 5
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 34
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 5


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Aecio

Sor/Albeniz

Nominated:

Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 2 - PromsFanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 6
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 3
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 36
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PF
Strauss (sec) / Schumann

Nominated:

Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 6
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Suor Angelica - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 36
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Sor / Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer 

Nominated:
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 1 - PaulieGatto
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 6
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 38
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 5 

I'm also changing Puccini's nomination to Il trittico, since it does not seem to be any opposition - it's great to have all three one-act operas together.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto and adding the missing Strauss:

Sor / Mozart 34

Nominated:
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 1 - PaulieGatto
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 6
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 40
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Albeniz/Weiss

Nominated:
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 1 - PaulieGatto
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 40
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 6


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Ferrari/Schuller

*Nominated*:
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 2- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 40
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 6


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After ptr

Debussy/Higdon (sec)

Nominated:
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 40
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PF
Debussy / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 40
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 6
Quick reply to this message Reply Reply With Quote Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Blog this Post


----------



## Mika

After MS

Bach Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 40
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 35
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 6


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Verdi: Simon Boccanegra / Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 40
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 37
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Mozart 34 / Sor

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 7
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 41
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 37
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Weiss / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 41
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 37
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 8


----------



## Mika

After MS

Verdi Puccini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 3
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 41
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferrari / Weiss

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 41
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 9


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

(this time I waited...)

Puccini / Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 41
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Sor/Martucci

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 43
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 9


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Aecio

Delius/Bach

Nominated:

Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 9
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 43
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Proms Fanatic:

Sor / Hindemith Trauermusik

Nominated:
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 10
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 45
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart PC / Sor

Nominated:
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 10
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 6
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
*Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars - 46*
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
*Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39*
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 9


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Mompou: Impresiones Intimas
2192. Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello
2193. Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado
2194. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X
2195. Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars


Nominated:
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 10
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 6
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 9


----------



## ptr

After Mr T

Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 / Delius (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 10
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 8
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 4
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Weiss/Schumann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 18
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 10
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 8
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 5
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 39
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 11


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Harvey Verdi

Nominated:



Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 10
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 8
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 5
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 40
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Hindemith T / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 8
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 40
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 11


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Mozart Piano Concerto / Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
*Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34*
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
*Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 41*
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 11


----------



## GioCar

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Mompou: Impresiones Intimas
2192. Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello
2193. Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado
2194. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X
2195. Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars
2196. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra


Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 34
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 1


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Bach Sculthorpe

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 22
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 35
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ropartz/Sculthorpe

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 12
Puccini: Il trittico - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 36
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Penderecki / Puccini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 36
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 11


----------



## Trout

After MS:

Weiss / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
*Sculthorpe: Memento Mori - 37*
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 13


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Mompou: Impresiones Intimas
2192. Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello
2193. Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado
2194. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X
2195. Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars
2196. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
2197. Sculthorpe: Memento Mori


Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 3
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mr T

Weiss / Delius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 16
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Glass: Symphony #8

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Hoffmann: Undine / Haydn

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Haydn/Marenzio

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Bach Strauss

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 11
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Haydn / Mozart 31

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 35
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 12
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Mozart: Paris / Debussy

*Nominated*:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 20
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 35
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 14
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Harvey / Mozart #34

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 22
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 35
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 4
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 14
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 14
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moon

Penderecki / Hillborg

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 22
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 35
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 12
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 14
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Mozart 31 / Hindemith

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 22
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 35
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 16
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Haydn / Mozart 34

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
*Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30*
Harvey: Body Mandala - 22
*Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major - 37*
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 16
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Mompou: Impresiones Intimas
2192. Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello
2193. Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado
2194. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X
2195. Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars
2196. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
2197. Sculthorpe: Memento Mori
2198. Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major


Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 30
Harvey: Body Mandala - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 16
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Grieg Harvey

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 16
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Schumann / Weiss

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 16
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 8
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Bach / Mozart Paris

Nominated:
Hoffmann: Undine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 17
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 8
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 29
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## ptr

GC

Hoffmann (sec) / Thomalla

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 17
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 8
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 5
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After ptr

Strauss/Mozart 31

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 32
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 18
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 8
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 7
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Proms Fanatic

Grieg/Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 34
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 18
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 9
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 7
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Mozart 34 / Puccini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 18
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 34
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 18
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 9
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 7
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Trout

Before I start a new thread for the next 100, I wanted to know whether we still want to see the following in the opening posts:

- 5+ posts for the whole alphabetical list
- One post for the last 100 enshrined

and if there is anything else we would like instead or in addition.


----------



## Aecio

We should fix a limit for the overall thread, what if we go until 2500 enshrined works ? We are still 300 works away from it, so it leaves us time to enshrine a lot of new works !


----------



## Proms Fanatic

The post-1950 thread just has a Google doc with the recommended list, I think this probably ought to suffice rather than having them listed out in multiple posts.


----------



## PaulieGatto

I agree with the two above statements - 2500 seems a fine stopping point, and a google doc would be nice.

After Trout:

Grieg / Antill

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 19
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 17
Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 36
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 18
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 9
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 7
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Trout

Both the ranked and alphabetical lists are already fully available at https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project. Would putting them in a Google doc be more useful?

Also, as much as I would love to keep this project going indefinitely, a limit of 2500 works sounds reasonable.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto

Glass / Grieg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 19
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 19
*Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 - 37*
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 18
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 9
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 7
*Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30*
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Mompou: Impresiones Intimas
2192. Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello
2193. Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado
2194. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X
2195. Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars
2196. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
2197. Sculthorpe: Memento Mori
2198. Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major
2199. Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 19
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 19
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 18
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 9
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 7
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Trout said:


> Both the ranked and alphabetical lists are already fully available at https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project. Would putting them in a Google doc be more useful?


No - I missed that this site even existed, this is more than good enough IMO.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygne
Marenzio / Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 19
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 18
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 9
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 7
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Mika

After MS

Puccini Strauss

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 8
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 19
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 18
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 9
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Mozart: Paris / Albeniz

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 19
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 9
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16

I was about to say that I will keep up till 2222 enshrined works, but will 2500 will be a fine end target for me as well!


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After ptr

Antill/Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 30
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Trout

After Proms Fanatic:

Mozart 34 / Thomalla

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 31
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Marenzio / Hindemith T

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 31
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## ptr

After Bill

Ferrari / Schuller

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 7
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 31
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Bach Delius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 3
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 5
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 7
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 31
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Weiss/Arriaga

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 4
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 7
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 31
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Thomalla / Arriaga

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 7
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 8
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 33
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 18


----------



## Mika

After PG

Strauss Thomalla 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 7
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 18


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Mika

Panufnik/Mozart PC 14

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 7
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 8
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 11
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 18


----------



## Albert7

After PF (not PF Chang's...)

Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano / Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 7
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 11
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Weiss / Ferrari

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 11
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 20


----------



## Mika

After MS

Bach Puccini

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 11
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 34
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Mozart PC 14 / Thomalla

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 13
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
*Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence - 35*
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 20


----------



## Trout

2101. Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor
2102. Haas: Hyperion
2103. Xenakis: Shaar
2104. Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105. Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312
2106. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens"
2107. Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109. Babbitt: Correspondences
2110. Scelsi: Ohoi
2111. Britten: Curlew River
2112. Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113. Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas
2115. Ruders: Symphony No.4 (An Organ Symphony)
2116. Furrer: Spur
2117. Granados: Valses poéticos
2118. Liszt: Via Crucis S53
2119. Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120. Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59
2121. Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida
2122. Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123. Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar
2124. Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E flat, Op. 14
2125. Wassenaer: Concerti armonici
2126. Bach, C.P.E.: Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas, Wq. 56–61
2127. Richafort: Missa pro defunctis (in memoriam Josquin Desprez)
2128. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No. 9
2129. Alkan: Petits preludes sur le huit gammes du plainchant
2130. Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer
2131. Casella: Triple Concerto
2132. Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht
2133. Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134. Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135. Partch: Daphne of the Dunes
2136. Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op.3
2137. Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2138. Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139. Boulez: "...explosante-fixe..."
2140. Adès: Living Toys, Op. 9
2141. Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142. Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
2143. Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144. Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, Op.16
2145. Cage: 4'33"
2146. Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147. Knussen: Symphony #3
2148. Xenakis: Orestéïa
2149. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150. Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris
2151. Arensky: Piano Trio #2, op. 73
2152. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153. Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
2154. Say: Mesopotamia Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
2155. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2156. Whitlock: Sonata for Organ in C Minor
2157. McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158. Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159. Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160. Heinichen: Dresden Concerti
2161. Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162. Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, Op.56
2163. Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68
2164. Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165. Murail: Le Lac
2166. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D
2167. Riley: Salome Dances For Peace
2168. Scelsi: Anagamin
2169. Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us
2170. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25
2171. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2
2172. Debussy: Petite suite, for piano four hands
2173. Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174. Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175. Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor
2176. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177. Berio: Sequenza XII
2178. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
2179. Chin: Xi
2180. Dillon: Book of Elements
2181. Kodaly: Peacock Variations
2182. Beethoven: 32 variations on an original theme in C minor
2183. Stockhausen: Carré
2184. Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185. Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
2186. Sibelius: Valse Triste
2187. Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188. Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189. Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190. Clyne: Night Ferry
2191. Mompou: Impresiones Intimas
2192. Schnittke: Trio for violin, viola & cello
2193. Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417: Nobre don e muy preçado
2194. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X
2195. Sor: Les deux amis op. 41, for two guitars
2196. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
2197. Sculthorpe: Memento Mori
2198. Haydn: Symphony #46 in B major
2199. Grieg: Sonata for Violin & Piano #3
2200. Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence


Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
J.S. Bach Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 13
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 20


----------



## Trout

Before starting the new thread, I would like for us to decide whether we should stop the project at 2500 works. So, those of you who have not weighed in yet, please tell me what you think.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I don't really mind as I'm a newcomer and I wasn't part of the creation of this thread. 

Do we feel like we're scraping at the bottom of the barrel yet? I don't think so.


----------



## Mika

Trout said:


> Before starting the new thread, I would like for us to decide whether we should stop the project at 2500 works. So, those of you who have not weighed in yet, please tell me what you think.


I would continue as long as we have enough new works to enshrine


----------



## Trout

Yes, I agree that we keep going so long as we still have works we want to share.

Ok, I'll begin the new thread momentarily.


----------



## GioCar

Trout said:


> Yes, I agree that we keep going so long as we still have works we want to share.
> 
> Ok, I'll begin the new thread momentarily.


Oh yes, what is the final scope of this thread?
Is it really to rank a great number of works in a precise, definite way? I don't think so...
Or, instead, to let classical music fans (TC members or not) be aware of many works they don't know, never heard of, and maybe raise their curiosity to give those works a listening?

Re. myself, should we have decided to stop the project at 2100 works, maybe I wouldn't have ever listened to, let's say, the Rosenberg's symphony. I was glad for that opportunity.

IMO we should stop only in case of a serious lacking in participation. I don't really see the need of stopping at 2500 works (or 3000...).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm in favour of continuing as long as there are still works we want to enshrine.


----------



## Albert7

We shouldn't ever stop this project. Let's hit for 100,000 works at least.


----------

